# The Sandy Bridge 1155 club!



## reflex99

WTB: club banner

*HOW TO JOIN:*
1. Fill out this form:
*>>CLICK HERE FOR FORM<<*
Note: the form will automatically add you to the list.

2. That's it! You're in the club!

*Club members:*

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AgN1D79Joo7tdGlKU0Q1UkZzVnlkeGhZejBLaUFHRkE&w=150&h=1000]1155 Club[/URL]

*USEFUL RESOURCES:*
1155 Overclocking guide

Sig thingy:
*1366* *Asskicker's Club*


PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/898815-sandy-bridge-1155-club.html][IMG alt="ninja.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/ninja.gif[/IMG][B]1366[/B] [B]Asskicker's Club[/B][IMG alt="ninja.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/ninja.gif[/IMG][/URL]

For those that are boring and no fun "elegant and simple" (like Behemoth), there is this:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/898815-sandy-bridge-1155-club.html
*LGA 1155 Owners Club*



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/898815-sandy-bridge-1155-club.html][/URL]
[B]LGA 1155 Owners Club[/B]


----------



## catalan

-catalan
-i5 2500k
-asus p8p67 pro
-n/a


----------



## Bassdoken

-Bassdoken
-Wanting to get i5 2500k
-TBD
-N/A


----------



## reflex99

spreadsheet works


----------



## SlackerITGuy

- SlackerITGuy
- Definitely getting a 2500k.
- TBD
- n/a
- Cooler: Thermaltake Frío


----------



## sidibali

preorder 2600k , mb asus maximus IV extreme

my 3rd pc


----------



## b0z0

-b0z0
-i5 2500k
-Gigabyte P67-UD7
-n/a


----------



## ilam3d

ilam3d

2500K (soon)

Gigabyte P67A-UD4 (soon)

TBA

I'll be buying at release, if i can't get my hands on them quicker.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Jean-Luc
2600K
Gigabyte P67A-UD7
N/A At this time


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11789438*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean-Luc
> 2600K
> Gigabyte P67A-UD7
> N/A At this time


I made yours blue because you are specail


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789454*
> I made yours blue because you are specail


Awww Thanks


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11789482*
> Awww Thanks


you want editing access to spread sheet so you can help me?

I think once SB launches this thread will get pretty busy


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789534*
> you want editing access to spread sheet so you can help me?
> 
> I think once SB launches this thread will get pretty busy


Yeah please. I'd gladly help keep this thread maintained


----------



## reflex99

Please welcome Jean as a new Form filler-outer.

He is now assisting me with the spread sheet.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789616*
> Please welcome Jean as a new Form filler-outer.
> 
> He is now assisting me with the spread sheet.


I can help, too, mang.
Plus you should update mine. I'll be getting a 2500k and a UD4 fo sho, I just don't quite know when.


----------



## reflex99

updated, all have been added thusfar


----------



## sidibali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11789454*
> I made yours blue because you are specail


is he alien or what ?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidibali;11789693*
> is he alien or what ?


no (at least i don't think so







), he just made the thread that inspired me to get SB, and he is one of the few on the site that actually has a fully operational 1155 rig.


----------



## Adrev

AdRev
i5 2500K (en route)
Gigabyte UD4/5
N/a


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Not A Good Idea
i7 26ooK
UD7
Im workin on it...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Note #2: Once you recieve your hardware, please post again, and let me know so we can updated the sheet


added that to the OP

All have been added thus far


----------



## ranerX3

* Name ranerX3
* CPU planing on a 2600K
* Motherboard planing on UD7 unless something better be released with the 2600K
* NA for now...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranerX3;11794860*
> * Name ranerX3
> * CPU planing on a 2600K
> * Motherboard planing on UD7 unless something better be released with the 2600K
> * NA for now...


added


----------



## dev1ance

dev1ance
i7 2600K
Asus P8P67 Pro
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559040


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11796624*
> dev1ance
> i7 2600K
> Asus P8P67 Pro
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559040


added

1333MHz 9-9-9-24. that is kinda meh


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11796704*
> added
> 
> 1333MHz 9-9-9-24. that is kinda meh


lol...it's DDR3-1600....I'm running at 1333 to use it at 1.5v until I can establish guaranteed safe voltages.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;11797351*
> lol...it's DDR3-1600....I'm running at 1333 to use it at 1.5v until I can establish guaranteed safe voltages.


pretty much all DDR3 can run 1.7 just fine


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11797362*
> pretty much all DDR3 can run 1.7 just fine


CPU safe voltages...god. It's kind of obvious when my RAM sticks say 1.65v that I can run it at 1.65v You'd think I'd also know that if I'm on this forum.... But will Intel's safe recommendation change from the current i Series of 1.65v to only 1.5v?


----------



## reflex99

current safe recommendation is 1.4 for clarkdale


----------



## Terra

- Terra
- I7 2600K
- Maximus IV Extreme or Gigabyte P67 UD7 (still deciding)
- yet to come (from slovenia, donno when i will be able to overclock the S3%t out of it)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terra;11797938*
> - Terra
> - I7 2600K
> - Maximus IV Extreme or Gigabyte P67 UD7 (still deciding)
> - yet to come (from slovenia, donno when i will be able to overclock the S3%t out of it)


added


----------



## exlink

- exlink
- i5 2500K
- Asus Maximus IV Gene (mATX)
- N/A


----------



## mjl4878

I'll be ordering a UD4, 2600k and 8gb dominator kit prob first week of feb


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11798631*
> - exlink
> - i5 2500K
> - Asus Maximus IV Gene (mATX)
> - N/A


added.

Do you by any chance actually have this stuff already?

Edit: added mj too


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11798663*
> added.
> 
> Do you by any chance actually have this stuff already?
> 
> Edit: added mj too


No, I will be picking up the i5 2500k and Asus Maximus IV Gene both the moment they become available. I should've clarified that, I apologize.

Can't wait to move up from this Q9550 (even though I still absolutely love it).


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11798713*
> No, I will be picking up the i5 2500k and Asus Maximus IV Gene both the moment they become available. I should've clarified that, I apologize.
> 
> Can't wait to move up from this Q9550 (even though I still absolutely love it).


ok, I was just wondering, since I am trying to locate a 2500K before release, and most people that have one by now, at least know someone that could get me one.


----------



## OC Maximus

OC Maximus
UD5 on order
2600k when available

OCM


----------



## BassDX

BassDX
Asrock P67 Extreme4
2500K

Depending on available funds at the time of launch, I plan to get an i5 2500K like most and ideally a board that supports dual x8 CF and UEFI (Like the Asrock P67 Extreme4). If not, I may also consider an i5 2400 and a lower end board like the Gigabyte P67A-UD3.


----------



## rui-no-onna

rui-no-onna
i7-2600K planned
Gigabyte, ASUS or MSI Mini-ITX
n/a
Going for a Mini-ITX build. Really hoping the motherboards don't get too delayed. Would prefer Gigabyte's GA-H67N-USB3 for the full size DIMM slots, not to mention I'm partial to Gigabyte.


----------



## ShaCanX

-ShaCanX
-waiting for i5 2500k
-tbd
-n/a


----------



## YangerD

Hopefully I will be switching over from my AM3 setup


----------



## QuadDamage

I am %100 sure switching over SB as soon as the egg gets it

Current Plan
2600k on Water
UD7 or UD4 just depends on price
As soon as I get the Chip 5ghz Club coming soon


----------



## reflex99

all added up to this point


----------



## Durandal1707

Will be getting these items as soon as they are at the egg:

Durandal1707
2500k 
UD4 or ASRock P67 Extreme depending on price


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durandal1707*


Will be getting these items as soon as they are at the egg:

Durandal1707
2500k 
UD4 or ASRock P67 Extreme depending on price


added


----------



## Behemoth777

Sorry, but if you want me in the club, you'll have to change the signature line to something less.. stupid more mature. lol









But anyways, I plan on getting a 2600k and an msi p67a-gd65. Already got the eco ram to go with it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Sorry, but if you want me in the club, you'll have to change the signature line to something less.. stupid more mature. lol









But anyways, I plan on getting a 2600k and an msi p67a-gd65. Already got the eco ram to go with it.










you cannot escape the club









added muwahahahaha

And if you want to make a better sig, go for it. I 'll add it to the OP if it is good.


----------



## Behemoth777

I kinda like this.









*LGA 1155 Owners Club*

EDIT: LGA flows better than socket. lol


----------



## reflex99

added...ugh


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


added...ugh


"boring"? I like to think of it as elegant and simple.


----------



## reflex99

fine... be that way


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


fine... be that way


Hey, i'm no "asskicker". Just a man keepin' the peace.









You will grow to love me lol


----------



## Crucial09

LOL you can't have a club when you don't have the cpu yet.

So far this is a one person club since one person only has the cpuz proof


----------



## reflex99

I am like a Jedi.

I am a "peacekeeper", but I still enjoy the kicking of the ass.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


LOL you can't have a club when you don't have the cpu yet.

So far this is a one person club since one person only has the cpuz proof


we have 2 people that actually own one.

I am getting one as soon as possible.

hater gonna hate


----------



## Sin0822

I got two cpus. and a board, and i got proof.


----------



## koven

i can understand your excitement in creating a 1155 club prematurely, but "1366 asskicker's club"?? you can't be serious, are you 12 years old? lol


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I am like a Jedi.

I am a "peacekeeper", but I still enjoy the kicking of the ass.


I'm as chill as master yoda bro. I only break out my light saber when (insert sexually suggesting comment here).


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


I got two cpus. and a board, and i got proof.


ok, I think we actually have 4 or 5 people with CPUs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i can understand your excitement in creating a 1155 club prematurely, but "1366 asskicker's club"?? you can't be serious, are you 12 years old? lol


Hating on a sig? are you 12.5 years old?

I added a second btw that is "Elegant"

And com'on man, no one is forcing you to wear it.


----------



## Sin0822

i own both systems. the i7 900 series still has a lot to offer.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Hating on a sig? are you 12.5 years old?

I added a second btw that is "Elegant"

And com'on man, no one is forcing you to wear it.


i'm not hating, i'm jus sayin


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


i own both systems. the i7 900 series still has a lot to offer.


i7 hexcore?

The Asskicking part was Jean's Idea.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


i'm not hating, i'm jus sayin


orly


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


The Asskicking part was Jean's Idea.


ahhh well that makes more sense, you a fanboy in training or what?

lol jk dont get all riled up


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


The Asskicking part was Jean's Idea.


And the plot thickens!!!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koven*


ahhh well that makes more sense, you a fanboy in training or what?

lol jk dont get all riled up










eh, a club devoted to a socket, is pretty much begging for fanboyism.

I would say yes, at the moment, i am an 1155 fanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


And the plot thickens!!!


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


we have 2 people that actually own one.

I am getting one as soon as possible.

hater gonna hate


oh god sorry.

2 PERSON club lol I was one person off.

either way you can't start adding people to this club until it comes out. and they show proof.

Other wise you might as well add the entire forum member list.
not hating, telling the truth.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


oh god sorry.

2 PERSON club lol I was one person off.

either way you can't start adding people to this club until it comes out. and they show proof.

Other wise you might as well add the entire forum member list.
not hating, telling the truth.


Like i said in the OP, i will be removing/updating people

And i highly doubt that the entire user base of OCN is going to get 1155 gear


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Like i said in the OP, i will be removing/updating people

And i highly doubt that the entire user base of OCN is going to get 1155 gear


they could say it.
Hell, put me on the list, i PLAN to get the 2600k. doubt it would happen though, like the rest of the people claiming to get it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


they could say it.
Hell, put me on the list, i PLAN to get the 2600k. doubt it would happen though, like the rest of the people claiming to get it.


Since you doubt that it will happen, why bother trolling my thread?

Seriously, grow up.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Like i said in the OP, i will be removing/updating people

And i highly doubt that the entire user base of OCN is going to get 1155 gear


Yeah, just start removing people within a week if they don't show proof of their rig, then re-add them when/if they do get one.

I, like many others, will be buying on release so we don't need to be removed.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Yeah, just start removing people within a week if they don't show proof of their rig, then re-add them when/if they do get one.

I, like many others, will be buying on release so we don't need to be removed.










Look what i dug out of my PM's:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc*

We should make the "1366 Asskickers Club"








Epic win.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*

wanna make a pretty sig thing for the SB club?

I was thinking somthing like this
*Intel* *1155 Club*


----------



## Crucial09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Since you doubt that it will happen, why bother trolling my thread?

Seriously, grow up.


This thread is only toll since there is no club yet. 
Its all fake.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


This thread is only toll since there is no club yet. 
Its all fake.


What exactly are you trying to say?

There is a club, and you are posting in it.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Look what i dug out of my PM's:










lol jean-luc is a funny guy.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


lol jean-luc is a funny guy.










I know right?

Isn't he great


----------



## Halfslashed

- Halfslashed
- 2500K
- Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4
- Not available

I ordered the CPU and Motherboard, but I do not have my system completely built yet. I will post pictures of the boxes with a sticky note saying my name to prove authentication when they arrive.


----------



## reflex99

^added


----------



## Behemoth777

By the way, i've decided to go with the asus p8p67 deluxe instead of the msi p67a-gd65. I just like the overall layout and features better on the asus.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


By the way, i've decided to go with the asus p8p67 deluxe instead of the msi p67a-gd65. I just like the overall layout and features better on the asus.










but the ASUS heatsinks are ugly as hell.

Updated


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11813448*
> but the ASUS heatsinks are ugly as hell.
> 
> Updated


Umm, deluxe??









http://www.guru3d.com/article/asus-p8p67-deluxe-motherboard-preview/


----------



## reflex99

Still ugly


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11812550*
> Look what i dug out of my PM's:


Im going to have to make a Hokies rig Crushing SB Club.

Epic win!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11814669*
> Im going to have to make a Hokies rig Crushing SB Club.
> 
> Epic win!


:/

The "My rig is faster than Hokies' club".


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11812550*
> Look what i dug out of my PM's:


Let's just throw more gasoline on the fire haha. AM3 guys already hate me because I talk potential buyers to not waste money on the X6 and come to Intel as well as talking down potential buyers of 1366 because its a total waste of money for old tech. "But we have Tri channel memory and more pci lanes" they'll retort. The day of 130w bloomfields has gone and passed. Its time for 32nm.


----------



## reflex99

lol


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83;11814669*
> Im going to have to make a Hokies rig Crushing SB Club.
> 
> Epic win!


Welcome King of the 1366 Fanboi's


----------



## Electroneng

You guys really need to grow up!


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11815229*
> You guys really need to grow up!


No one on this board has a sense of humor.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11815234*
> No one on this board has a sense of humor.


Of course I do Kirk! Do not make me send the Borg your way! LOL


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11815248*
> Of course I do Kirk! Do not make me send the Borg your way! LOL


Khannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc;11814749*
> Welcome King of the 1366 Fanboi's


I'd have to agree with this statement.


----------



## Sin0822

why didn't you add me to the club? this my my CPu not in the board i have reviewed in my sig.


----------



## reflex99

^added


----------



## Gremlin

Gremlin
-Ordered the 2600
- Undecided - PLEASE PM me recommendations on mobo. EVGA Mobo fan but will take all recommendations under consideration!
- Not availible.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gremlin;11819272*
> Gremlin
> -Ordered the 2600
> - Undecided - PLEASE PM me recommendations on mobo. EVGA Mobo fan but will take all recommendations under consideration!
> - Not availible.


added

I would suggest:

Asus P8p67 deluxe or pro

MSI P67A-GD65 (or GD55)

Gigabyte P67A-UD4/UD5/UD7

EDIT: where did you order the 2600?


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


why didn't you add me to the club? this my my CPu not in the board i have reviewed in my sig.


I really hope you edited that in paint and that's not sharpie on that cpu...


----------



## fliq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


I really hope you edited that in paint and that's not sharpie on that cpu...


LOL omg...


----------



## Sin0822

I did edit that in paint, and i blocked out somthing written in sharpie, the speed.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11824100*
> I did edit that in paint, and i blocked out somthing written in sharpie, the speed.


----------



## OC Maximus

My board should be here tomorrow. w00t!

OCM


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gremlin;11819272*
> Gremlin
> -Ordered the 2600
> - Undecided - PLEASE PM me recommendations on mobo. EVGA Mobo fan but will take all recommendations under consideration!
> - Not availible.


I'm waiting to see the price of the EVGA P67 SLI3 board but the ASrock Extreme 6 and UD4 look to be great boards for the money


----------



## Sin0822

Is evga bringing out a P67 SLI3? i thought only classy? Well it deson't matter i never buy EVGA mobos.

Asrock is bringing out falta1ty mobos as their highend, joke of a mobo, plus their quality sucks and they aren't part of ASUS anymore.


----------



## Behemoth777

Hey guys, I have some bad news. It might be a little while before I upgrade to sandy bridge, if I upgrade at all. I want to go water cooling, so that will likely drain a lot of my "computer funds" for the next month or two.









So your going to have to remove me from the list reflex.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11829375*
> Is evga bringing out a P67 SLI3? i thought only classy? Well it deson't matter i never buy EVGA mobos.
> 
> Asrock is bringing out falta1ty mobos as their highend, joke of a mobo, plus their quality sucks and they aren't part of ASUS anymore.












ASRock isn't a part of Asus anymore? There P67 boards looks amazing. What is that 18 phase power? Sin noobie question. Do Gold capacitors do anything over the regular ones?


----------



## Uantyv

Uantyv
2600k
Gigabyte P67A-UD4/5 
N/A at this time.


----------



## Sin0822

From what i can see, EVGA didn't use Digital PWM on that board, its an analogue design because the digital PWMs can't become intel VRD 12 certified and they wanted that. I shoudl rephrase, they can but it is very expensive and worthless to even try.

Now on to the asrock boards, those gold caps are from a cheap company, there are about 5 major companies, and i looked into them, they are painted gold. No benefit, and yes ASUS is making a huge distinction between themselves and asrock as they are going to be shipping out most likley ESC or Foxxconn made boards. 18phases at about 20amps per phase and a phase can only push as much amperage as the choke can handle, those look like maybe 20amp chokes. Gigabyte uses 40amp chokes with 35amp continous driver MOSFETs, idk what driver MOSFETs or even worse Low RDS (on) MOSFETs are used, but coming from asrock that is where they cut costs and that is why i hate them.

FYI you only need about 3 phases to ower the system OCed at 5ghz, as its total power consumption of system is below i7900 series TDP ahahaha look it up.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin0822*


From what i can see, EVGA didn't use Digital PWM on that board, its an analogue design because the digital PWMs can't become intel VRD 12 certified and they wanted that. I shoudl rephrase, they can but it is very expensive and worthless to even try.

Now on to the asrock boards, those gold caps are from a cheap company, there are about 5 major companies, and i looked into them, they are painted gold. No benefit, and yes ASUS is making a huge distinction between themselves and asrock as they are going to be shipping out most likley ESC or Foxxconn made boards. 18phases at about 20amps per phase and a phase can only push as much amperage as the choke can handle, those look like maybe 20amp chokes. Gigabyte uses 40amp chokes with 35amp continous driver MOSFETs, idk what driver MOSFETs or even worse Low RDS (on) MOSFETs are used, but coming from asrock that is where they cut costs and that is why i hate them.

FYI you only need about 3 phases to ower the system OCed at 5ghz, as its total power consumption of system is below i7900 series TDP ahahaha look it up.


You are a very very smart and informed man sin.


----------



## jp27

check my sig and add me NOW


----------



## Sin0822

you need proof, i am sure everyone wants to see your "5.4ghz" OC...

From the other thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11833740*
> bros i got sandy bridge i7 2600k
> 
> everyone look at me and give me attention!!!
> 
> check out these big benchmark points you jelly? RAWRRRRRRRRRRRR /jean-luc


FYI this is an actual club not some fanboy thread, Jean-Luc made the initiative and bought a chip. Good for him, he isn't fishing for attention but rather many people are interested. This is a whole new arch, and it really is worth talking about.

Me, I am a hardware reviewer and I got this stuff from a OEM.


----------



## Madclock

Quote:


> you need proof, i am sure everyone wants to see your "5.4ghz" OC...


Yes, that would be an amazing accomplishment!









*Sin0822 you are well respected and provide unbiased advice. Unlike Jean...you know who!*


----------



## Sin0822

HAHAhA he is a nice guy. I get stuff for free but i am nto tied to any company. I like what ASUS has done, but feel that they are coming short.
#1 NO VRD 12 Certification only any of their boards, who doesn't get VRD 11.1 certified for X58? no one that is who
#2 They shoudl really provide normal BIOS as well as EUFI, but I think its great that they have that, they are the first.
#3 They pick on me because they know people listen to what I have to say.

I like EVGAs board.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uantyv;11831472*
> Uantyv
> 2600k
> Gigabyte P67A-UD4/5
> N/A at this time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jp27;11833740*
> check my sig and add me NOW


added


----------



## Twistacles

Twist
i5-2500K on release
Either UD4 or other
N/A


----------



## JedixJarf

JedixJarf
2600K
Gigabyte P67A-UD5
N/A At this time


----------



## reflex99

all added to this point


----------



## exlink

The demand for Sandy Bridge and especially the i5 2500k seems through the roof







...I hope Intel can supply enough chips so some won't have to wait longer for them!


----------



## Crucial09

Hey I PLAN on getting the 2600k, so add me, like everyone else.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crucial09*


Hey I PLAN on getting the 2600k, so add me, like everyone else.


but you said that you probably aren't going to. >.>

Most of the people here either have one piece of hardware (like myself), or plan to get it the week of release.

If you want to troll, there is a section called "Off Topic", which is very good for that.


----------



## Sin0822

hey well i have everything So i deserve to be special hahaha /sarcasm

BTW you didn't add that guy who said his SB was at 5.4ghz in his sig, did you?
hes a troll.


----------



## kcuestag

Add me to the club!

Going to be the first time I ever have an Intel! Hope it makes me happy!

i7 2600k (As soon as it's available on any website in Germany)
Asus P8P67 EVO (Ordering it on Tuesday night!!!)
4Gb Mushkin Redline Frostbyte PC3-12800 CL6 6-8-6-24

I'm damn excited, my first Intel!!!

You think I'm doing good upgrading from 1055T?


----------



## Sin0822

wow you sold your board and cpu for an intel board and cpu even though you have no idea how it will work. Damn man you shoudl wait till release.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11846197*
> wow you sold your board and cpu for an intel board and cpu even though you have no idea how it will work. Damn man you shoudl wait till release.


Well, I know they are better than current i7's, and way better than my 1055t


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11846197*
> wow you sold your board and cpu for an intel board and cpu even though you have no idea how it will work. Damn man you shoudl wait till release.


If he waited, he'll probably have to sell his gear at lower prices as I expect SB's release will cause price drops on AMD's chips.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna;11846345*
> If he waited, he'll probably have to sell his gear at lower prices as I expect SB's release will cause price drops on AMD's chips.


True.

I got a very nice price for the 1055T and the motherboard, almost as good as retail price







So I'm pretty happy I sold it


----------



## mohare

upgrading from Core2 E6300 that I got from Retail Edge when I worked at Staples.

Have Gigabyte UD4 & i7 2600k in hand =)

will post pics / bench when setup is complete.


----------



## reflex99

Added

How did you get the 2600K?


----------



## Sin0822

ebay has a lot lol. If you have 1k to spend on a chip.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11849298*
> ebay has a lot lol. If you have 1k to spend on a chip.


in the SB count down thread, he said he got it from a store in canada.

that is 3 ppl that have gotten them in canada!!!

I want to move there now...

Sadly shipping from canada takes 12 days, so i might as well wait for official release.

THIS SUCKS


----------



## AuraNova

I've wanted to post in this thread since it popped up. I've put it off too long.

I am trying to build my mom a simple work computer, and I don't know what I want to get her yet, so I have it down on Sandy Bridge right now.

-AuraNova
-Pentium G840 or i3 2100
-TBD
-N/A


----------



## reflex99

^added


----------



## jackbrennan2008

* Jackbrennan2008
* i7-2600K
* Asus Maximus IV Extreme 
* N/A

I plan on buying through work on release day (Save some cash on the taxes!). Unfortunatly as with all work orders i have to wait for the grumpy old order placing lady to place the order.

I've decided on 8GB of either Corsair Dominators or Vengence Ram depending on if i'll be getting a GTX 580 or not, i'm still undecided.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*


* Jackbrennan2008
* i7-2600K
* Asus Maximus IV Extreme 
* N/A

I plan on buying through work on release day (Save some cash on the taxes!). Unfortunatly as with all work orders i have to wait for the grumpy old order placing lady to place the order.

I've decided on 8GB of either Corsair Dominators or Vengence Ram depending on if i'll be getting a GTX 580 or not, i'm still undecided.











added


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


added


Why was I not added?


----------



## exlink

I decided that I'm just going to get the Asus P8P67-M Pro instead of waiting for the the Maximus IV Gene to make an appearance. Probably is going to be cheaper as well.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11853649*
> Why was I not added?


soryy, added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;11853997*
> I decided that I'm just going to get the Asus P8P67-M Pro instead of waiting for the the Maximus IV Gene to make an appearance. Probably is going to be cheaper as well.


updated


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11854658*
> soryy, added
> 
> updated


Thanks!


----------



## Electroneng

Gigabyte P67A-UD4 ordered will be here monday! I7-2600K incoming launch day! My new second rig! Third rig now 1055t system!

Add me!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11856124*
> Gigabyte P67A-UD4 ordered will be here monday! I7-2600K incoming launch day! My new second rig! Third rig now 1055t system!
> 
> Add me!


Congratz mate!









I'm honestly not sure wether I should go for that UD4, the P8P67 EVO, or the Deluxe...

What should I do?


----------



## Celcoid

I love how dev1ance has his validated already


----------



## Jackeduphard

How much of a diffrence is this going ot be form the 920-950 ... quads .....


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11856161*
> Congratz mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm honestly not sure wether I should go for that UD4, the P8P67 EVO, or the Deluxe...
> 
> What should I do?


That is a hard question that I haD to overcome! Since I never go above a dual video card setup, each would suffice! X8,X8 is not a bottleneck on GTX 570's so good to go here! Overclocking performance should be similar! Asus and Gigabyte are great boards as I have owned 10 or more of each!

It then would come down to periperial support where the Deluxe would have the advantage! Decide how many devices you will need connectivity! That will be the factor on these boards.

If you need 3 graphics cards or more you need to go to the Rampage, UD7, ETC.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11856332*
> That is a hard question that I haD to overcome! Since I never go above a dual video card setup, each would suffice! X8,X8 is not a bottleneck on GTX 570's so good to go here! Overclocking performance should be similar! Asus and Gigabyte are great boards as I have owned 10 or more of each!
> 
> It then would come down to periperial support where the Deluxe would have the advantage! Decide how many devices you will need connectivity! That will be the factor on these boards.
> 
> If you need 3 graphics cards or more you need to go to the Rampage, UD7, ETC.


I don't have many peripherals, does this mean the EVO should be fine? I mean, does it OC as good as the Deluxe?


----------



## Chrisch

if you don´t need all the features you can also buy a P8P67 Pro and this clocks same as the Deluxe


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch;11856374*
> if you don´t need all the features you can also buy a P8P67 Pro and this clocks same as the Deluxe


I honestly don't like the Pro edition, as it does not have a heatsink/cooler for the South Bridge like the EVO has









I think I may just go for the EVO.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard;11856326*
> How much of a diffrence is this going ot be form the 920-950 ... quads .....


Not a lot of difference clock to clock speeds maybe 10% improvement for SB. The advantage here is the superb overclock ability! I personally would not upgrade a 920,950 to SB even though it is faster! I sold an Athlon X4 635 system at 3.6Ghz and will replace that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11856397*
> Not a lot of difference clock to clock speeds maybe 10% improvement for SB. The advantage here is the superb overclock ability! I personally would not upgrade a 920,950 to SB even though it is faster! I sold an Athlon X4 635 system at 3.6Ghz and will replace that.


Hehe, I'm replacing my X6 1055T







Still have it with me, but I sold it already to a guy


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11856396*
> I honestly don't like the Pro edition, as it does not have a heatsink/cooler for the South Bridge like the EVO has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may just go for the EVO.


All these boards are good! Going ASUS, I would go with the EVO for your requirements!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng;11856424*
> All these boards are good! Going ASUS, I would go with the EVO for your requirements!


Thanks, EVO then! Seems like the best price/performance board for this SB


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11856408*
> Hehe, I'm replacing my X6 1055T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have it with me, but I sold it already to a guy


The 1055t is a fine processor but for 1 system guys it is a good choice to upgrade to SB! I will replace my 1055t when bulldozer comes out!


----------



## Pauliesss

* Pauliesss
* 2600k
* GIGABYTE P67A-UD4

I will buy all at once on release day, maybe few days later.


----------



## cj3waker

I posted in the other SB thread as well. but does anyone know if filling all the DIMMs hampers overclocking via mulitiplier as it has done to bclck in the past


----------



## reflex99

you will probably need to boost VTT as you have to do on current CPUs


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;11857808*
> I posted in the other SB thread as well. but does anyone know if filling all the DIMMs hampers overclocking via mulitiplier as it has done to bclck in the past


i feel as those RAM OCing has nothing to do with Overclocking. Also Blck isn't how you oc anymore with SB.


----------



## Kadombing

Hi all! May I join? I have *Gigabyte P67A-UD5* shipped, and planning to get the *2500K*.

I also have *Ripjaws 8gb 1333 Mhz* coming. But then G.Skills released RIPJAWS X, and I have the intention to sell them and get the X version..


----------



## reflex99

added


----------



## eduardmc

can you add me

buying it hopefully this friday or sunday if i can find it in stock.

Asus p8p67 Deluxe
i7 2600k
8gb (2x4gb) corsair vengeance (on their way)

i will be using WC so don't care about the high profile ram heatsink.


----------



## vigor07

am i able to use core i7 2600k on my ASUS P55 Maximus III Formula ?


----------



## Boyboyd

Gah!

Can't wait to upgrade, i'm hoping to get everything ordered in the next few days. I've saved up enough money. Getting new mobo, cpu, ram, psu. Already got new mouse + keyboard on the way.

Planning to get a Gigabyte UD4 and a 2500k.


----------



## fliq

Add me Re, I got my Gigabyte UD7 in today, and man it's mighty purrrty:yessir:

-fliq
-2600k
-Gigabyte UD7


----------



## reflex99

added all of you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vigor07*


am i able to use core i7 2600k on my ASUS P55 Maximus III Formula ?


no


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, now I'm oficially on the club!

2 hours ago ordered the P8P67 EVO









Should have the 2600k as soon as it hits stores!


----------



## reflex99

This club is now: Fill it out your self:

If you want to add yourself, form is now here:

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/vie...ejBLaUFHRkE6MQ

(please read over it, see if i forgot something)

EDIT: please don't re-add your self >.>, i already did that


----------



## Bassdoken

I'm about to put my rig up on craigslist so I can buy a 2500k. I'm so excited!!


----------



## reflex99

bump, getting closer to release


----------



## Pauliesss

Successfully ordered Asus P8P67 Pro(please change in 1st post) and 2600k, should have them next week(maybe Tuesday, Wednesday).


----------



## lightsout

Added myself to the form.
P667A-UD4
2500k (on launch)
cpu-z soon enough


----------



## Boyboyd

Officially released tomorrow.


----------



## lasalasa

- lasalasa.
- i7 2600k.
- Asus P8P67 Evo.
- N/A.


----------



## ShaCanX

Locked and loaded ... Ordered the i52500k ...


----------



## Wubby

New member! Goodbye 775! You served me well.


----------



## reflex99

noice!

EDIT: added a new requirement to join the club. You must post in the thread at least onece


----------



## Porter_

all parts received but cpu, and i5-2500K is on the way!


----------



## nagle3092

Just wanted to say hi. Looking forward to all my parts arriving this week!


----------



## Snypa

Been a lurker for awhile, but now that I have a worthy build coming I'd figure id signup!


----------



## Nillaien

All parts recieved but mobo/2600k!


----------



## justarealguy

Just ordered a 2500k and the ASUS P8P67 PRO and a set of G Skills at 2k MHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1589060


----------



## 2010rig

Hey man,

I was about to start a new Sandy Bridge performance thread, but it's probably better off in here.

Do you want to add the following to your spreadsheet?

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Amg4_mqMj6cRdE5ab1BGRFJTeDRzdkpMNk9PQXdnZnc&hl=en


----------



## eduardmc

got my 2600k waiting for me at microcenter. everyone will be burning cpu tonight trying to reach 5.7ghz.


----------



## nckid4u

just ordered my setup

2600K
asrock extreme4
adata 1600 ram 2x4GB
EK supreme HF full gold waterblock


----------



## grunion

I'll be joining








It was either waste $ on new gpu's or finally update my platform, 1366 was tempting for so long.

Anyway..
What do I need to convert my OG Megalahem to skt 1155?

Just a backplate, or will I need retention bars also?

And will that backplate even fit?

Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Well I put my order in online at MicroCenter several hours ago for the 2500k/P67 Pro combo but have yet to receive confirmation email so I am not sure if I will be getting it or not.


----------



## gig

Just picked up my stuff from Microcenter, i5 2500k, Asus p8p67 pro and some xms3 2x2 1600. Glad I preordered online cause there was a lot of pissed off people and that place was packed. Now to get new gpus.....


----------



## Versa

I got mine today! When I got to Microcenter, the 2600k were sold out, I picked up the 2500k and SUS DELUXE board


----------



## Axon14

Yeah baby. None of that ASUS stuff.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

My system is in the mail! I can't wait! Hopefully everything should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## MisterClean

Just got back from microcenter.

i7-2600k and asus p8p67 deluxe. Now the long arduous task of draining my loop and setting everything up again


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I'll be joining








It was either waste $ on new gpu's or finally update my platform, 1366 was tempting for so long.

Anyway..
What do I need to convert my OG Megalahem to skt 1155?

Just a backplate, or will I need retention bars also?

And will that backplate even fit?

Thanks


Never used mega's, but 1156 holes are the same as 1155, so if you can find a 1156 braqcket, it should work just fine


----------



## Behemoth777

Reflex, I think i'm going to go sandy bridge after all! But i'm going to wait on MSI to release the gd80.









Me want!


----------



## Capwn

I just love the smell of new procs in the morning errr... Afternoon


----------



## reflex99

There are some trolls in my spreadsheet.

This may result in the removal of text questions.


----------



## Axon14

I'm rocking a 4.5 OC easily right now...on the stock 1156 (not a typo, I grabbed one sitting around) heatsink! Pics and such coming asap.


----------



## Axon14

Gigabyte P67A-UD4










The "old" and the new:










Adata memory which will serve for now:










lawl stock HSF


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11950471*
> Never used mega's, but 1156 holes are the same as 1155, so if you can find a 1156 braqcket, it should work just fine


So a 1366 back plate will not work?
I have the 1366 plate that came with the Mega.


----------



## AK-47

can somebody justify the $100 price difference between 2500k and 2600k to me?
Is 2mb of cache and ht really worth $100?


----------



## Axon14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


can somebody justify the $100 price difference between 2500k and 2600k to me?
Is 2mb of cache and ht really worth $100?


IMO, only if you do a lot of encoding and design work.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


can somebody justify the $100 price difference between 2500k and 2600k to me?
Is 2mb of cache and ht really worth $100?


The 2600k also has HT, which is useful for heavily threaded applications. It is also really good for folding because you can do bigadv WU, whereas you can't with the 2500k.

If your building a gaming only rig, then the 2500k is your processor.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


can somebody justify the $100 price difference between 2500k and 2600k to me?
Is 2mb of cache and ht really worth $100?


I decided to save the 100 bucks and snagged the i5.


----------



## Agavehound

I'm in.

Asus Pro, 2600k batch LO40B208 runnin at 4.54


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I decided to save the 100 bucks and snagged the i5.


You know, i'm actually thinking about doing that too. I don't think I would really get my $100 extra worth by doing so.

When I get paid on wednesday, i'll be ordering a 2500k and an msi gd55.


----------



## Antolen

Just built my new Sandy Bridge Build !!!


----------



## skwannabe

No cpu-z screenshot until next weekend. Hope this is enough for membership.

Thanks!


----------



## Versa

Finally assembled my rig and put a quick test on Vantage:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...age-2500k.html


----------



## rocklobsta1109

How are everyone temps with the 1155's so far? Im going to be running mine under a decent water loop and just trying to gauge what I can expect


----------



## Versa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


How are everyone temps with the 1155's so far? Im going to be running mine under a decent water loop and just trying to gauge what I can expect


Running at full load at 4.7GHz I top off at 50C on a H50 Corsair Cooler just to give an indication.


----------



## kcuestag

Should get my 2600k tomorrow lunch time, here's so far what I've got:


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


Running at full load at 4.7GHz I top off at 50C on a H50 Corsair Cooler just to give an indication.


Sick thanks man, I'm really hoping to get near 5.0ghz with my 2500k once all is said and done


----------



## reflex99

versa did you mean to add yourself two times?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


Running at full load at 4.7GHz I top off at 50C on a H50 Corsair Cooler just to give an indication.


Did you need 1.4v for 4.7Ghz? Or did you just randomly set 1.4v? Or auto?

You think you can go lower on Voltage on 4.7Ghz? Or higher clocks with 1.4v? stable?


----------



## Versa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


versa did you mean to add yourself two times?


I'm sorry, I tried to add my CPU-Z validator into the spreadsheet but didn't let me


----------



## Versa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Did you need 1.4v for 4.7Ghz? Or did you just randomly set 1.4v? Or auto?

You think you can go lower on Voltage on 4.7Ghz? Or higher clocks with 1.4v? stable?


Actually no I had ran on 1.375V before since I was trying to hit 5GHz, but I got system hanged afterwards and left VCORE on 1.4V


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


I'm sorry, I tried to add my CPU-Z validator into the spreadsheet but didn't let me


which one should i delete?

first one?


----------



## Versa

Yes if you could please


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


Yes if you could please










done!

no biggie


----------



## reflex99

again, note to all people.

If you notice something is wrong with the spreadsheet, just let me know!

I am very prone to user error. hehehe


----------



## $ilent

id love to see what these 2600ks overclock to and thier folding ppd


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Versa*


Actually no I had ran on 1.375V before since I was trying to hit 5GHz, but I got system hanged afterwards and left VCORE on 1.4V


So that means you tried 5Ghz with 1.375v? Or 4.7Ghz with 1.375v?

I hope I can hit at least 4.7Ghz like you with a decent voltage, hehe. Should get my 2600k within 12 hours.


----------



## Versa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So that means you tried 5Ghz with 1.375v? Or 4.7Ghz with 1.375v?

I hope I can hit at least 4.7Ghz like you with a decent voltage, hehe. Should get my 2600k within 12 hours.


Yeah with I tried to hit 5GHz on that low of a voltage but didn't work. Hope you can prove some benchies and info with that nice 2600k of yours.


----------



## yoyo711

Help !! Ocing I7 2600k Asus P8P67

please let me know how to set the bios and voltage and est

i can not go over 4.5

please~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Versa;11953669*
> Yeah with I tried to hit 5GHz on that low of a voltage but didn't work. Hope you can prove some benchies and info with that nice 2600k of yours.


Thanks, I hope I can go *at least* to 4.7Ghz like you (I want more like 4.8Ghz for 24/7 lol).


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711;11953679*
> Help !! Ocing I7 2600k Asus P8P67
> 
> please let me know how to set the bios and voltage and est
> 
> i can not go over 4.5
> 
> please~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


there is a link to the OC guide on the first page.

on asus boards, you need to go into the "advanced menu" in the top right


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11953771*
> Thanks, I hope I can go *at least* to 4.7Ghz like you (I want more like 4.8Ghz for 24/7 lol).


Am hoping for the same, 4.8 and I will be happy:wheee:


----------



## nckid4u

wow. nobody is really going the "I'm gonna let my chip break in a little before OCing" method? A lot of people seem to be hitting the overclock right out of the box. I might let mine run a few days before I crank up the voltages.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nckid4u;11954918*
> wow. nobody is really going the "I'm gonna let my chip break in a little before OCing" method? A lot of people seem to be hitting the overclock right out of the box. I might let mine run a few days before I crank up the voltages.


cpu's don't "break in" lol....


----------



## ilam3d

ilam3d (not lam3d >.>)
2600K
P8P67 Pro

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1588172

Yes, sandy bridge was worth my moneys.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Sticking with 4.4GHz for now, only need 1.25 volts. I might up it to 4.5GHz and test it out tonight.


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. I said I would wait for Ivy... but couldn't resist! So you can put my ''in the Club''.

Asus Maximus Extreme IV in the mail, i7-2600K and 2X4GB Ripjaws X already in.

Just waiting for the EK Supreme HF CPU waterblock that should come in today or tomorrow.

Still debating betwwen using my 5970+5870 (Tri-Fire, watercooled) or my 6970 (with EK waterblock) with it, while waiting for the 6990 to come out.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Pics when you get your stuff setup??


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11969142*
> Pics when you get your stuff setup??


Sure. Mountain Mods Ascension, 3 dedicated water-loops, 3 pumps, 3 res and 4 triple 120mm rads!









Already got 20 feet of black tubing. Alot of fun tubing all this!


----------



## eduardmc

i notice that my 2600k can reach 5ghz wih 1.450 (bios voltage) 4.8ghz 1.380 voltage. my temp never reach 60c (i'm water cool) max i get is like around 52c. (intel stress test). Waiting on a really good guide for p8p67 mobo but for now i'll keep it around 4.8ghz with max load at 47c (HT enable) gotta love WC


----------



## veblen

Just got a 2600K, am still debating over the motherboard.


----------



## CSHawkeye

What are your choices??


----------



## DB006

I'm in


----------



## DB006

4.8ghz is possible and stable on 1.37vcore


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


4.8ghz is possible and stable on 1.37vcore











What are you running your ram voltage at?


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


What are you running your ram voltage at?


1.45v


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


4.8ghz is possible and stable on 1.37vcore











I just used the same settings and did 5 linx runs! Not max mem so hardly stable but still 4.8 at 1.375 is pretty sick. If I can get that stable I will be very happy.


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I just used the same settings and did 5 linx runs! Not max mem so hardly stable but still 4.8 at 1.375 is pretty sick. If I can get that stable I will be very happy.


If it falls over, try these other settings

VCCIO 1.05
VCCSA 0.945
CPUPLL 1.90


----------



## BassDX

Running my 2500K on a P8P67 Pro and played around a little bit starting with the OC tuner (I haven't figured out how to manually adjust the multiplier myself yet, I am a noob at this I know).










Also, for some reason, my 1600 MHz RAM gets set to 1333 MHz by default, (Timings and voltage correct though) and when I try to up it to 1600, I experience boot problems.


----------



## enri95

lol i see no one with ud3 on that list


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BassDX*


Running my 2500K on a P8P67 Pro and played around a little bit starting with the OC tuner (I haven't figured out how to manually adjust the multiplier myself yet, I am a noob at this I know).










Also, for some reason, my 1600 MHz RAM gets set to 1333 MHz by default, (Timings and voltage correct though) and when I try to up it to 1600, I experience boot problems.


aghh i hope it desnt happen to me...is it cl9 ram?


----------



## BassDX

Yep, it is CL9. And it was on the qualified vendor list too. I read a thread on overclockers UK with other users having a similar problem, so for now I'll just wait for another BIOS update, performance seems very adequate for now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


If it falls over, try these other settings

VCCIO 1.05
VCCSA 0.945
CPUPLL 1.90


Ok. Weird it did those linx runs fine but it bsod'd when I rebooted it two times in a row so I dropped it back down

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11973572*
> Ok. Weird it did those linx runs fine but it bsod'd when I rebooted it two times in a row so I dropped it back down


Yes, there's some wierd quirks with these chips and benchmarks, a few reports of running Prime 95 for hours, then a while after exiting, when doing something else, a BSOD.

Not a problem with the chip, but benchmarking software.


----------



## bratas

Reflex
I guess you should add me in here also. Should have posted a couple weeks ago.

i7-2600k
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5


----------



## lightsout

I'm kind of scared to do any long stability testing not knowing for sure about safe voltages.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Kitarist

I think i'll really go with SB


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11974256*
> I'm kind of scared to do any long stability testing not knowing for sure about safe voltages.
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


One would think if Intel is saying 1.52 is max you should be safe running at 1.4-1.5 24/7.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratas;11974240*
> Reflex
> I guess you should add me in here also. Should have posted a couple weeks ago.
> 
> i7-2600k
> Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5


*cough* add your self *cough*

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGlKU0Q1UkZzVnlkeGhZejBLaUFHRkE6MQ


----------



## kyle2194

Oh yeah.


----------



## CSHawkeye

Here is what I am testing with right now..


----------



## reflex99

what is the temp like in DC?

any chance you can take your rig outsde? or even just put the rad out the window?

i wanna see what kind of coldbug the d2's have


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11976964*
> Here is what I am testing with right now..


nice core voltage mine is 1.37


----------



## Sin0822

I am in VA right next to DC, like 15 mins from it, its freaking cold and ICE/Snowing, BTW these chips have cold bugs. I foudn coldbug to be at 20-15c and lower. At 5.2ghz it needed to be hotter than 20C, at 5.1ghz it didn't care it woudl be at -15c, but for max clock it has to be hot.


----------



## bratas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11977426*
> I am in VA right next to DC, like 15 mins from it, its freaking cold and ICE/Snowing, BTW these chips have cold bugs. I foudn coldbug to be at 20-15c and lower. At 5.2ghz it needed to be hotter than 20C, at 5.1ghz it didn't care it woudl be at -15c, but for max clock it has to be hot.


least i don't have to deal with the toll rd or 66. Is the cold bug just on the D1's or D2's also?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11977426*
> I am in VA right next to DC, like 15 mins from it, its freaking cold and ICE/Snowing, BTW these chips have cold bugs. I foudn coldbug to be at 20-15c and lower. At 5.2ghz it needed to be hotter than 20C, at 5.1ghz it didn't care it woudl be at -15c, but for max clock it has to be hot.


you have D1's though


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;11976964*
> Here is what I am testing with right now..


Would you mind posting a shot of your internals? Curious to see how well two, GTX580's fit over top of the Asus board, Also, can you show a prime95 shot running at that vcore?


----------



## enri95

People with 2600k what's your WEI score on stock clocks?


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11977904*
> Would you mind posting a shot of your internals? Curious to see how well two, GTX580's fit over top of the Asus board, Also, can you show a prime95 shot running at that vcore?


Sure, now thats with it running prime 95, I have the voltage regulation at high and the voltage set to 1.26 in the bios so i will post up a screenie in a few. Also should I bump up the voltage regulation higher??


----------



## lightsout

Gskill ecos at stock 1600 7-8-7-24
Cpu at 4500 mhz.

Could get some crazy numbers with some 2133 ram I'm sure.










Edit, and heres 1866 9-9-9-27 I like it.


----------



## eduardmc

add me, gonna keep it at 4.8ghz for now since temp and voltage are decent. Would like to know more feedback before i push it hard it.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11978905*
> add me, gonna keep it at 4.8ghz for now since temp and voltage are decent. Would like to know more feedback before i push it hard it.


Those temperatures look great!

Makes me really want to upgrade to water cooling.



Was hoping for lower voltage.


----------



## nmanley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11978905*
> add me, gonna keep it at 4.8ghz for now since temp and voltage are decent. Would like to know more feedback before i push it hard it.


Man ...if you bump that any more your taking a chance. That's pretty dang good speed and staying just below the VCore max OC voltage limit (1.38v) recommended.
Nice system there.









I have heard of some underclocking the freq to get a few more multipliers. Like 98Mghz.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmanley;11979379*
> Man ...if you bump that any more your taking a chance. That's pretty dang good speed and staying just below the VCore max OC voltage limit (1.38v) recommended.
> Nice system there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of some underclocking the freq to get a few more multipliers. Like 98Mghz.


wasn't the limit 1.52v?


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;11979432*
> wasn't the limit 1.52v?


Yes, it is.

This new 1.38 limit was imposed by some folks in the UK that fried their chips by overclocking the BCLK too far. And then they sent someone to every forum to *warn* us.

I'm still taking a very cautious approach at this point tho. Can get 4.9 stable on a 2600K, but I need 1.41 load vcore. 4.8 is looking like a very good 24/7. Stupid fast and stupid cool on a $50 heatpipe aircooler.


----------



## Cronos007

Add yet another member


----------



## CSHawkeye

I went ahead and changed the voltage regulation up one notch and the vdrop is not as bad now:


----------



## Cronos007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*


I went ahead and changed the voltage regulation up one notch and the vdrop is not as bad now:




I like the background. Where did you get it?


----------



## Kick

dirty oc. going to try harder


----------



## CSHawkeye

I take it we are about the same in terms of config on the OC with our chip right now.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ugotd8*


Yes, it is.

<my_Opinion>

This new 1.38 limit was imposed by some folks in the UK that fried their chips by overclocking the BCLK too far. And then they sent someone to every forum to *warn* us.

</my_Opinion>

I'm still taking a very cautious approach at this point tho. Can get 4.9 stable on a 2600K, but I need 1.41 load vcore. 4.8 is looking like a very good 24/7. Stupid fast and stupid cool on a $50 heatpipe aircooler.



if that's the case i will go back to 4.8ghz, i just lowered to 4.6ghz and 1.3v to play it safe. I get really nice temp never reaching 70C even at 5.2ghz. Will leave it at 4.8ghz for now


----------



## gig

Add me please!


----------



## anuoldman

I'm in... great cpu....


----------



## OC Maximus

My 2600k will be here Friday from Newegg


















OCM


----------



## Kitarist

I really want to jump on this. 2500k or 2600k ?


----------



## puffsNasco

ememmemememememmemememememme

add me plzzzzzz


----------



## CSHawkeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cronos007;11981864*
> I like the background. Where did you get it?


Shoot me a pm and I can send it to you.


----------



## reflex99

once again for clarification, i don't add you to the club, all you have to do is fill out this form, and you are in

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGlKU0Q1UkZzVnlkeGhZejBLaUFHRkE6MQ


----------



## CSHawkeye

Just put mine in... Thanks!


----------



## flopper

we need a 5ghz sandy babe club.


----------



## grunion

Some quick i5 testing, easy peasy man.

I'll push it more when I get my 1155 backplate, currently on the polly pocket stock cooler.

View attachment 189735


View attachment 189736


----------



## reflex99

only 4....

son i am dissapoint


----------



## starwa1ker

Ordered my i7-2600k on Sunday, should be here soon =D


----------



## Sin0822

hey relex can you update my post with this:


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11989005*
> hey relex can you update my post with this:


----------



## reflex99

who is relex?

updated


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


only 4....

son i am dissapoint


Stock cooler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I succumbed to peer pressure, 11 and Vantage at 4.5.
I like to see more people posting synthetics, great way to gauge performance.

Attachment 189791

Attachment 189792


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11990674*
> who is relex?
> 
> updated


sorry haha, i hate this stupid keyboard!

you wanna see nice, look at this, i did this at stock:


----------



## lightsout

Offset voltage seems to take a lot of messing with. It seems when I go into the bios the baseline voltage changes so its hard to know what exactly I am offsetting from.

Manual works great but it stays locked 24/7.

What are you guys with asus boards using? Manual or offset? Also what type of llc with offset?

I've noticed when I use any llc other then auto with offset vcore the voltage skyrockets under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;11990806*
> sorry haha, i hate this stupid keyboard!
> 
> you wanna see nice, look at this, i did this at stock:


But aren't those voltages not read right on your chip??

Oh I see you got the Bclck oc'd.


----------



## 8-Ball

I should have my Sandy Bridge build set.

Bought the DDR3 RAM, and the 2500K, and now waiting on the mobo.

I haven't found any reviews on the mobo I bought, but it's a P67, compared to the H67 Gigabyte I ordered and of course returned at a loss, it's much better right?


----------



## lanken123

wow you guys are hitting 5.2 ghz with only less than 1.10v? are you guys running on water or air? I noticed your revision is D1; is this a better OCer than D2?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanken123;11991037*
> wow you guys are hitting 5.2 ghz with only less than 1.10v? are you guys running on water or air? I noticed your revision is D1; is this a better OCer than D2?


I think cpuz doesn't read the voltage right on a D1 chip.


----------



## Sin0822

well teh new CPU-Z works, i just did that wayyy before release.


----------



## reflex99

sorry if i missed your response before:

Do D2's have as bad of cbb


----------



## Sin0822

nope they do not.


----------



## reflex99

do you know about where it is? I don't have a thermometer, so i can't find out myself


----------



## Infinite-Dev

Just got my P/S and ram tonight, and after figuring out what I was doing, I was able to hit 5.2 at 1.408V but my temps are way high. I took it down to 4.8 at 1.36v and although still hot (33 idle, 77 under load with Intel Burn test), I'm ok with it for the night. I'm pretty sure I need to reapply the TIM on my 212+. But ultimately, the 212+ is just to tie me over until I can get the Archon or water.

I think I can definitely continue taking more voltage out.

Still need to overclock my ram, and not sure why cpu-z reports it at 666mhz.


----------



## MDalton10

My new SB rig came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys is jumping over from x58 setup advisable..i'm drooling over the posts here..makes my x58 setup look like puny and worthless..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;11994845*
> guys is jumping over from x58 setup advisable..i'm drooling over the posts here..makes my x58 setup look like puny and worthless..


Its not a huge upgrade, but if you want it for the fun go for it. But don't expect huge gains. They do oc like beasts though.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11994918*
> Its not a huge upgrade, but if you want it for the fun go for it. But don't expect huge gains. They do oc like beasts though.


Amen..

the 2600k is humongous i saw some 3d benches and the 980x just kneels to it..plus the fact 5ghz on air is achievable..imagine the e-peen on a person when he has this chip..drools not stopping over..i was planning out to sell my stuff but i still have to wait for BD or till prices and mobo choices pop-up..this gives(or will give)me a whole new computing experience..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

lightsout can you do a 4.7ghz bench on that 2500k and a OC'd GTX470..i have the same cards and want to see how much can i get from it with a single card..just a quickie if its not a bother with you..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;11995176*
> lightsout can you do a 4.7ghz bench on that 2500k and a OC'd GTX470..i have the same cards and want to see how much can i get from it with a single card..just a quickie if its not a bother with you..


What bench?


----------



## QuadDamage

Is anyone running there i7 second gen on the stock Intel fan that came with the CPU?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11995812*
> What bench?


i need vantage and 3dmark 06..can you please..i need to see how the CPU scores fare with the GTX470


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;11996298*
> i need vantage and 3dmark 06..can you please..i need to see how the CPU scores fare with the GTX470


Oh sorry man I don't have any of them installed just did a clean install. But I can get back to you on that.

So anyways playing around with 4.7ghz noticed something. If I give it 1.375v I get 61 gflops in linx. I tried to drop the vcore put it at 1.33v

But that dropped my gflops all the way to like 45?????

Is it underpowered? It ended up bsoding but I think it did the same at 1.35v.

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

it may be unstable..just like nehalems..a bit of undervolting leads to results that are way too low than normal..

hope i can see someone on GTX 470's and i5 2500k..i'm itching but something is holding me back not getting this..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;11996409*
> it may be unstable..just like nehalems..a bit of undervolting leads to results that are way too low than normal..
> 
> hope i can see someone on GTX 470's and i5 2500k..i'm itching but something is holding me back not getting this..


Well heres some numbers but they are some serious clocks, you get the idea though.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/913582-vantage-run-i5-2500k-5ghz-w.html


----------



## whitehawk

WhiteHawk
2600k
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
N/A


----------



## AyeYo

Figured I'd best ask you guys this...

What happened to that thread that had a link to an article that discussed the differences between H67, P67, and X68?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11996463*
> Well heres some numbers but they are some serious clocks, you get the idea though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/913582-vantage-run-i5-2500k-5ghz-w.html


its almost racing with my 920..hmm so it seems if i am gonna go SB way then i have to get the i7 chips rather than i5..thanks for the info man..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;11996668*
> its almost racing with my 920..hmm so it seems if i am gonna go SB way then i have to get the i7 chips rather than i5..thanks for the info man..


If you got a 920 you may as well keep it, unless you just want a new toy.


----------



## caseblue

Greetings all, I'm not quite up and running yet but the build profile is below. I'm coming up from a stock Q6600 and really looking forward to this new system. It's just the main house PC and I'll keep it at least 3 years so the OC levels will be low to moderate.

i7 2600k
Asus P8P67 Pro
Lancool PC-K7
EVGA GTX 460 1GB SC
OCZ Vertex 2 120GB SSD
Crucial C300 64GB SSD
Seasonic X Series 560
Windows 7 x64
Still shopping for RAM and optical drive

Please share your thoughts on RAM, I'm either going with Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9-24 or Ripjaws/Ripjaws X 1333 7-7-7-21. Due to CA tax, my cost is the same (~$125 total). With either one, I would want to be at 1600 with tight timings of 8 or possibly 7. There is a 1600 8-8-8-24 version from Corsair also but it's $15 more than the 1866 one. Does anybody have experience with any of these specific modules on the P67? My assumption is that the IC's are all the same really and it's just a matter of how they sorted and programmed them at the factory but I'd still like to hear how it's going with them in real world practice. The links for them are here:

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866 9-9-9-24

Ripjaws X 8GB 1333 7-7-7-21

Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 8-8-8-24

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kick

the p8p67 pro, i think all asus p67 mobos have problems with ram

be prepared to try and boot and get the red ram led problem/overclocking failed problem.

just grab the 1866- lower it to 1600 and use 8cas timings first then get your cpu oc'ed and then worry about ram timings later


----------



## caseblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;11997395*
> the p8p67 pro, i think all asus p67 mobos have problems with ram
> 
> be prepared to try and boot and get the red ram led problem/overclocking failed problem.
> 
> just grab the 1866- lower it to 1600 and use 8cas timings first then get your cpu oc'ed and then worry about ram timings later


Despite the random quote, I think this was to my question so thanks. Your comment about RAM problems on Asus P67 boards certainly got my attention. Is this just a little niggle or something significant? Do you have links to any information or discussions about it?

Thanks


----------



## Kick

u can google for it. im kinda busy

it's not what i just read, but my personal experience too

i have the 2600k with the p8p67 pro board

i thought my ram was doa and only 1 stick worked and i tried different ram slots and still couldnt get the comp to post.

i even tried their memok button and can honestly say- it's crap
waste of my time. but since i noticed that this board was even showing the ram error for what i believed to be a good ram stick, i diagnose the problem to be the board and not the ram then i stuck the other stick in and it booted up fine. feels great to be running 4gb instead of 2gb and my mem performance skyrocketed.

whenever you come from a cold boot or a restart, the system might hang and if you turn on the rig and u dont get any video, just wait for a few seconds and shut off the power and then turn it back on. it'll power on then shut off and then power itself back up and it will say overclocking fail, press f1 ( load of crap btw )

just press f1 and exit and reset then it'll boot right up with no problems.

imo, it's no trouble. a part of me wanted to go for the ud4 instead, but i like this board. 4.5ghz with 1.24 volts folding stable. but then again, a lot of these SB clocks are dependent on the cpu. but because asus' bios is still rather glitchy, im sure they will patch it up---eventually.

until then, it's just a minor hindrance.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11997545*
> Despite the random quote, I think this was to my question so thanks. Your comment about RAM problems on Asus P67 boards certainly got my attention. Is this just a little niggle or something significant? Do you have links to any information or discussions about it?
> 
> Thanks


I have not had this issue personally.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;11997619*
> u can google for it. im kinda busy
> 
> it's not what i just read, but my personal experience too
> 
> i have the 2600k with the p8p67 pro board
> 
> i thought my ram was doa and only 1 stick worked and i tried different ram slots and still couldnt get the comp to post.
> 
> i even tried their memok button and can honestly say- it's crap
> waste of my time. but since i noticed that this board was even showing the ram error for what i believed to be a good ram stick, i diagnose the problem to be the board and not the ram then i stuck the other stick in and it booted up fine. feels great to be running 4gb instead of 2gb and my mem performance skyrocketed.
> 
> whenever you come from a cold boot or a restart, the system might hang and if you turn on the rig and u dont get any video, just wait for a few seconds and shut off the power and then turn it back on. it'll power on then shut off and then power itself back up and it will say overclocking fail, press f1 ( load of crap btw )
> 
> just press f1 and exit and reset then it'll boot right up with no problems.
> 
> imo, it's no trouble. a part of me wanted to go for the ud4 instead, but i like this board. 4.5ghz with 1.24 volts folding stable. but then again, a lot of these SB clocks are dependent on the cpu. but because asus' bios is still rather glitchy, im sure they will patch it up---eventually.
> 
> until then, it's just a minor hindrance.


For the cold boot issue:

http://www.overclock.net/11990385-post6.html

I have been having the problem for 2 days but the above post fixed it


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


do you know about where it is? I don't have a thermometer, so i can't find out myself


Very good question.

Sin?
Anyone?

OCM


----------



## boomish

I finally got my new rig, unfortunately I had to RMA the M/B as I had the RAM LED light no post issue, seems quite common with these boards, but no clearing of any CMOS or configuring could get it to boot, but I have a new one coming in the next hour! whoo hoo, so who's got any bios setup advice for this board? There seem to be so many different options.

1 - Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (Sandybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor
2 - Samsung P2450H 24" Widescreen LCD Monitor - Glossy Black
1 - Asus P8P67 PRO Intel P67 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard - (Sandybridge)
1 - Antec 902 Nine Hundred Two (V3) Ultimate Gaming Case (with USB3.0 Support) -
1 - Corsair Hydro H70 High-Performance CPU WaterCooler
1 - OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w Silent SLI Certified Modular Power Supply
1 - Corsair XMS3 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)
1 - LG GH22NS50 22x DVD±RW SATA ReWriter (Black) - Retail
1 - HIS ATI Radeon HD 6950 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
+ IC Diamond 24 carat thermal paste!


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomish;12006240*
> I finally got my new rig, unfortunately I had to RMA the M/B as I had the RAM LED light no post issue, seems quite common with these boards, but no clearing of any CMOS or configuring could get it to boot, but I have a new one coming in the next hour! whoo hoo, so who's got any bios setup advice for this board? There seem to be so many different options.
> 
> 1 - Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz (Sandybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor
> 2 - Samsung P2450H 24" Widescreen LCD Monitor - Glossy Black
> 1 - Asus P8P67 PRO Intel P67 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard - (Sandybridge)
> 1 - Antec 902 Nine Hundred Two (V3) Ultimate Gaming Case (with USB3.0 Support) -
> 1 - Corsair Hydro H70 High-Performance CPU WaterCooler
> 1 - OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w Silent SLI Certified Modular Power Supply
> 1 - Corsair XMS3 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)
> 1 - LG GH22NS50 22x DVD±RW SATA ReWriter (Black) - Retail
> 1 - HIS ATI Radeon HD 6950 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> + IC Diamond 24 carat thermal paste!


go auto. clock to 45 multi

run some stress programs

see the voltage. go back to bios, enter it, maybe minus .10 or so


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caseblue;11997340*
> Greetings all, I'm not quite up and running yet but the build profile is below. I'm coming up from a stock Q6600 and really looking forward to this new system. It's just the main house PC and I'll keep it at least 3 years so the OC levels will be low to moderate.
> 
> i7 2600k
> Asus P8P67 Pro
> Lancool PC-K7
> EVGA GTX 460 1GB SC
> OCZ Vertex 2 120GB SSD
> Crucial C300 64GB SSD
> Seasonic X Series 560
> Windows 7 x64
> Still shopping for RAM and optical drive
> 
> Please share your thoughts on RAM, I'm either going with Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9-24 or Ripjaws/Ripjaws X 1333 7-7-7-21. Due to CA tax, my cost is the same (~$125 total). With either one, I would want to be at 1600 with tight timings of 8 or possibly 7. There is a 1600 8-8-8-24 version from Corsair also but it's $15 more than the 1866 one. Does anybody have experience with any of these specific modules on the P67? My assumption is that the IC's are all the same really and it's just a matter of how they sorted and programmed them at the factory but I'd still like to hear how it's going with them in real world practice. The links for them are here:
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866 9-9-9-24
> 
> Ripjaws X 8GB 1333 7-7-7-21
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 8-8-8-24
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm running this kit with my Asus board, 0 issues.


----------



## CerealKillah

Hopefully by Sunday evening, this will be my "new" rig:

i5 2500k
ASRock P67 Extreme 4
Noctua D14
Gskill Ripjaws F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM
Palit Sonic Platinum GTX 460
WD Caviar Black 500 gig
Antec 300 case
BFG 750 Watt SLI Approved Powersupply


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Hopefully by Sunday evening, this will be my "new" rig:

i5 2500k
ASRock P67 Extreme 4
Noctua D14
Gskill Ripjaws F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM
Palit Sonic Platinum GTX 460
WD Caviar Black 500 gig
Antec 300 case
BFG 750 Watt SLI Approved Powersupply


Nice setup, tbh, I would of called it Earl jr


----------



## snelan

Filled out the form, I guess I'm in


----------



## reflex99

welcome to the club

FYI to everyone, BIOS updates are a god, especially on MSI boards, so many problems fixed on the most recent bios compared to the older one.


----------



## OC Maximus

My 2600K is here, loading oses.....

OCM


----------



## reflex99

btw, my OCA account no longer exists. lolwut?









oh, and i probably won't have time to get any ice this week, so the 2600 is going to have to stay warm for a little while longer


----------



## nmanley

WOW this thread has grown in just a few days!









My new 2600K is up and running.


Had it to 4.8ghz @ 1.4v but it got too hot under stress testing andwas not stable at less volts. Waiting on my H70 to arrive.









Here some pics of the testing.

4.8ghz


----------



## OC Maximus

Up and running finally........

2600k UD5
Super Talent Speed 2000 7-7-7-21
MSI 5770 Hawk

Here are my first few benches:

*Heaven - Gold*
*AM3 - Bronze*
*3D01 - 5th*





































Just getting warmed up









OCM


----------



## os10

+1, I have assimilated 1155 technologies.

(Post so I can add link in form)


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm in, i7 2600k here.


----------



## reflex99

I love this chip










This wasn't even an optimized run, if i had a full bench setup going, i would probably have under 7

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2106898_

4.9 pnts on HWBOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmanley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;12022181*
> Up and running finally........
> 
> 2600k UD5
> Super Talent Speed 2000 7-7-7-21
> MSI 5770 Hawk
> 
> Here are my first few benches:
> 
> *Heaven - Gold*
> *AM3 - Bronze*
> *3D01 - 5th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting warmed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCM


SWEEEET!!!!!


----------



## GttG

removed


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12023780*
> I love this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't even an optimized run, if i had a full bench setup going, i would probably have under 7
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2106898_
> 
> 4.9 pnts on HWBOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks good, why did you turn of HT?

GTTG, do this, load optimized defaults, and just set multiplier to 45x i bet you it will find the right vcore for it without LLC.


----------



## reflex99

I turned off HT becuase it isn't needed for super pi. If I was doing wprime, i would def. use 8 threads (and vista).

And for some reason my memory keeps locking up. Raising SA and I/O voltage seems to help


----------



## ErBall

Yeah, i got mine today, and got it all setup.

I made the switch from 1366 to this for heat reasons. Under the same clocks (4.00ghz) I dropped 20c on load on my water setup. Gotta love it.


----------



## reflex99

nice,

now that the loop is cooler, you can get more out of the gpu right?


----------



## ErBall

Sitting @ stock voltage and running 840 core. That is loading at a whopping 40c. The 2600k is loading around 48c.

Feels a bit silly to have water at this point.


----------



## Sin0822

gotcha that is what i thought.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12026255*
> gotcha that is what i thought.


basically since we don't exactly know when these chips start to die, i decided to stay under 1.58v. I was really surprised when i hit 5.4 on only 1.48

HT off takes less volts, so that is the real reason i left it off


----------



## GttG

removed


----------



## micul

here with a 2500k


----------



## nmanley

Update: Spent more time OCing my 2600K.

Nice and stable now [email protected] on air. H70 should be here tomorrow.








I can still get it pretty hot with Intel Burn Test (80's) but I'm pretty sure I'll be safe with my normal uses.


----------



## 8-Ball

I'm in!

Got my rig up and running and man o man, what a difference from my Athlon II X4 630 and that's only because I tested it on BC2!


----------



## yoyo711

here


----------



## Sin0822

from what i have seen every board has hit 5.5-5.6ghz to date, so the board really doesn't matter its more the CPU.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;12044065*
> from what i have seen every board has hit 5.5-5.6ghz to date, so the board really doesn't matter its more the CPU.


Ouch. That really kills the value of high end motherboards. The only real advantage is the feature set they come with, which is the only thing mobo companies really have the upper hand on. I'm actually happy to hear this though, it means people like me who just want to build a single gpu gaming rig can do so without having to spend tons of money on a motherboard.


----------



## charliehorse55

I'm so in. Can't wait to rip through my collection of 200 GB of media with handbrake to convert them all to H.264 (for AppleTV playback on my TV).


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmanley;12035078*
> Update: Spent more time OCing my 2600K.
> 
> Nice and stable now [email protected] on air. H70 should be here tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still get it pretty hot with Intel Burn Test (80's) but I'm pretty sure I'll be safe with my normal uses.


I THiNK YOU HAVE THE TRAIL VERSION


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12047219*
> Ouch. That really kills the value of high end motherboards. The only real advantage is the feature set they come with, which is the only thing mobo companies really have the upper hand on. I'm actually happy to hear this though, it means people like me who just want to build a single gpu gaming rig can do so without having to spend tons of money on a motherboard.


sounds good to me too..i am eying on the Asrock P67 Extreme6 or 4 for the SB build..Onboard features will be the competition for Mobo manufacturers..plus if you want to go with a dual gpu solution this way you can save up for sure..


----------



## Lost-boi

My SB should be here tonight.

2500k
UD4
8gigs Corsair Vengeance

Cant wait to get a 1156 CPU mount for my GTZ block, then the OCing shall commence.


----------



## catalan

my sb build is being changed parts already ordered/otw

2600k
tp67xe
2x2gb avexir @ 1600

moving my 2500k to my sg05 build, waiting for gigabyte to release their p67 itx board


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


sounds good to me too..i am eying on the Asrock P67 Extreme6 or 4 for the SB build..Onboard features will be the competition for Mobo manufacturers..plus if you want to go with a dual gpu solution this way you can save up for sure..


sold my x58 and bought 2500k with mb for 80 euro or so in between.
kind of a good deal if you ask me.
10euro for every 100mhz more oc









Unless you need the features, the combo today is pretty much spectacular.


----------



## QuadDamage

This was the front of the line at MiroCenter when the i5,i7 came out on Sunday, just got around to posting it up. 20 people in front of me and 100 behind. I got the last i7 on release day just wanted to share.

I have NEVER seen so many virgins in my life. I was loving the girl to guy ratio







haha jk


----------



## nmanley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*


I THiNK YOU HAVE THE TRAIL VERSION











Yes, I upgraded and paid the fee since then.
I've gone back to using Intel Burn Test (v2.50) as it works the CPU harder than any other test out there now.

New Speed is [email protected]


----------



## samstaee

I also just upgraded to 2600k
So far has been well worth it.


----------



## ShaCanX

Finally have the 2500k proc in hand. Will be getting the Mobo on Friday perfect weekend build!


----------



## designflaw

Hit 5.0Ghz last night with my 2600k! 1.46v with load temps peaking at 70C. A little hot for me so I bumped it down to 4.8 again


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *designflaw*


Hit 5.0Ghz last night with my 2600k! 1.46v with load temps peaking at 70C. A little hot for me so I bumped it down to 4.8 again










Peaking at 70c at 5ghz??? With an H50? Thats damn good.


----------



## ckybam3

I am in!


----------



## PanicProne

Joining!


----------



## svntwoo

Finally bit the bullet and placed the order... Decided to go with _Next Day shipping_ because I have a free weekend to do as I wish. May as well get things going with SB.

N82E16813131695 MB ASUS|P8P67 EVO P67 LGA1155 R 1 $209.99

N82E16820231427 MEM 2Gx2|G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 1 $49.99

N82E16819115070 CPU INTEL|CORE I7 2600K 3.4G 8M R 1 $329.99

I suppose if I can peddle my old Q6600, mobo and ram for a fair amount I may just order a new GFX card as well...

*** And we just put an offer in on a NEW HOUSE... Accepted... (NEW to US anyhow)***


----------



## ShaCanX

Dang, had a minor setback, my Corsair AX850 psu died. Good thing I didn't sell my Corsair VX550. Already processed the rma and shipped back to newegg via FedEx next day. I Will finally get to start my bulid tomorrow when I collect my mobo, proc already in hand.


----------



## Shad0wRain

joining


----------



## yoyo711

I am in!

Attachment 191349

Attachment 191350


----------



## Daetlus

Rawr, I think I be joining this club.


----------



## Gremlin

Count me in as well. Placing my order as soon as the EVGA P67 SLI is released!


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gremlin*


Count me in as well. Placing my order as soon as the EVGA P67 SLI is released!










what feature is on that board that other boards dont have? serious question


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


what feature is on that board that other boards dont have? serious question


The feature it has, is being unreleased.

No other board on the market can claim that right now.

I really don't think it will be a good board. I mean, if EVGA was smart, they would have released it on SB launch, so they are probably fixing problems right now.

Without shamino, eVGA is probably not going to do so great


----------



## hitman1985

im in the club


----------



## svntwoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svntwoo;12082620*
> N82E16813131695 MB ASUS|P8P67 EVO P67 LGA1155 R 1 $209.99
> N82E16820231427 MEM 2Gx2|G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 1 $49.99
> N82E16819115070 CPU INTEL|CORE I7 2600K 3.4G 8M R 1 $329.99


IT'S HERE.. IT'S INSTALLED.









VID .8250v
Batch L045B011

Time to start tweaking. Starting with turning off that ECO under clock...


----------



## whipple16

count me in!


----------



## PaulWog

Posting


----------



## svntwoo

damn.. my temps are shooting through the roof.... 60c+ @ 4.5ghz....
going to reset my Tuniq tomorrow I suppose


----------



## ehpexs

Sign me up, I get my RMAed cpu and mobo this coming week.


----------



## techheadtrevor

i7 2600k
CPU temp at load with specs listed below 56C


----------



## Axon14

Wanna be in the club


----------



## Tennobanzai

im in!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Ordered an 2600K, its coming on wednesday.


----------



## Oynky

Joined the club


----------



## Levesque

Waiting for that $!$!^! EK Supreme HF for 2 weeks now! Grrrrrr....

Sigh. Can only post pics of Maximus + i7-2600K + 4X4Gb CL7 RAM until I get that $!$!$^&! CPU waterblocks.


----------



## Boyboyd

My stuff is in the boot of my car now, waiting for me to go home from work and install it. Will post pics later. I'll probably have some questions too, lol.


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Waiting for that $!$!^! EK Supreme HF for 2 weeks now! Grrrrrr....


Wow really?! is it because of where you live or the shop you ordered from?
It only took me two days to get my EK Supreme HF from Sidewinders


----------



## CSHawkeye

Man I really need that board!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12135792*
> Wow really?! is it because of where you live or the shop you ordered from?
> It only took me two days to get my EK Supreme HF from Sidewinders


I know. But ordering in Canada is always like that...


----------



## Lost-boi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12136226*
> I know. But ordering in Canada is always like that...


Wow that would drive me nuts! most places take 3 days tops to get to me. Heck even Newegg is next day with the cheapest shipping.


----------



## Boyboyd

Just installed eveything and something's not working. I get no beeps or a signal on my monitor. Just spinning fans and hard drives. Ive tried with 1 stick of ram and its the same.

Any thoughts?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12137704*
> Just installed eveything and something's not working. I get no beeps or a signal on my monitor. Just spinning fans and hard drives. Ive tried with 1 stick of ram and its the same.
> 
> Any thoughts?


clear cmos?
memok switch?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12137980*
> clear cmos?
> memok switch?


The memory switch seems to have worked. Thanks. I must have a defective ram stick (the stick i left in when i took the other 3 out)


----------



## exale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;12136226*
> I know. But ordering in Canada is always like that...


Newegg.ca received my stuff in 3 days.


----------



## svntwoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12138019*
> The memory switch seems to have worked. Thanks. I must have a defective ram stick (the stick i left in when i took the other 3 out)


Check the P8P67 user manual and make sure your ram is compatible...
My understanding is the memOK switch is to tune ram not compatible to the mobo.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svntwoo;12138410*
> Check the P8P67 user manual and make sure your ram is compatible...
> My understanding is the memOK switch is to tune ram not compatible to the mobo.


I checked and its in there, when i put 4 sticks in it detects 4096. And any combination of 2 sticks it detects 4096.

Theres no settong i might have missed is there? The ram-ok button has been very useful so far.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exale;12138068*
> Newegg.ca received my stuff in 3 days.


When Newegg.ca ship something from California, it usually takes 8-9 days to reach me. It's like they are still using horse courier to reach me.







If they ship form New Jersey, then 2 or 3 days and I get it.

The problem with Canadian suppliers is that they have really small inventory, so you have to wait to get them to restock. I should have ordered it from the USA, but I was leaving for a 10 days trip, and the canadian supplier told me it would be at my place when back... But it's not.









I should have known...


----------



## svntwoo

New Noctua NH D-14 is giving me some great temps.

*105.1 x 45* Is 105.1 Bus decent?

going to continue to test.


----------



## reflex99

@boyd My system is really picky about ram, so it sounds like yours it too

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svntwoo*


New Noctua NH D-14 is giving me some great temps.

*105.1 x 45* Is 105.1 Bus decent?

going to continue to test.


i would not go for anything higher than 102 blk, unless you want to risk drive corruption/many other errors


----------



## svntwoo

That 105.1 number is from the auto tune


----------



## reflex99

You Tube  



 
??

what is auto tune?

Whatever it is, i would not use anything higher than 102


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMuf_ekJhOs

??

what is auto tune?

Whatever it is, i would not use anything higher than 102


It is the thing on ASUS boards where you click a button then it keeps upping your settings while stability testing to find your supposed "maximum OC." When I did that on my system it put my BCLK at 103.

Anyhow what is a safe operating temp on these CPU's? My 212+ seems to barely be cutting it... I was getting up to 82c with Prime Small FFT and like 74c when I did Blend.


----------



## svntwoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


It is the thing on ASUS boards where you click a button then it keeps upping your settings while stability testing to find your supposed "maximum OC." When I did that on my system it put my BCLK at 103.

Anyhow what is a safe operating temp on these CPU's? My 212+ seems to barely be cutting it... I was getting up to 82c with Prime Small FFT and like 74c when I did Blend.


I just removed my Tuniq 120 Extreme and replaced with the Noctua NH D-14...
Holy F' what a difference... At 4500mhz I was seeing temps shoot to the 80 degree range and BSOD during tuning. With the D-14 temps haven't been above mid 60's.

I believe safe is < 70 degrees.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


It is the thing on ASUS boards where you click a button then it keeps upping your settings while stability testing to find your supposed "maximum OC." When I did that on my system it put my BCLK at 103.

Anyhow what is a safe operating temp on these CPU's? My 212+ seems to barely be cutting it... I was getting up to 82c with Prime Small FFT and like 74c when I did Blend.


auto tune sounds really dumb.....who the hell uses the blk when you have a perfectly adjustable multiplier?

My chip is good up to 5.4 on multi alone.


----------



## svntwoo

honestly.. I used the auto tune as a quick reference when I installed my Noctua since my Tuniq was not doing the job... 
When I get back home I will go tweak and tune from EFI.


----------



## svntwoo

solid 5013mhz now.
running prime blend.
yay.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svntwoo*


solid 5013mhz now.
running prime blend.
yay.




Yeah I got up to about that high as well but was hitting 87c within a few minutes of P95 blend.


----------



## svntwoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Yeah I got up to about that high as well but was hitting 87c within a few minutes of P95 blend.


managed a solid hour of Prime blend maxed 73 degrees C 
I put all my love to the noctua cooler... big daddy.


----------



## IzorkX

Me want to join club , ye:>


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boyboyd

Heatsink is on, with much struggling. Tuns out the hole on the back of the tray is for 775 boards, i had to remove the motherboard again









2 delta fans on too. Measuring -37dB from 1M away with the case side panel on.

Going to try some overclocking right now.


----------



## ehpexs

I'm still trying to work out my 4.81 overclock, it's going to take a little bit more troubleshooting to make it a 24/7 clockspeed.

Off topic, where are you guys plugging your 1156 coolers? (I'm using my power fan port Because the 3 pin CPU fan port isn't powering the fan)


----------



## SirBash

SirBash

I5-2500k (Ordered)

ASRock P67 Extreme4 (Ordered)


----------



## Boyboyd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622664










4 hours in prime so far, going to see how long it will go at that voltage


----------



## SirBash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622664










4 hours in prime so far, going to see how long it will go at that voltage


Wow nice! Hopefully mine will see those speeds one day


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys anyone using the Asrock P67 Extreme 4??planning to use one..since its the cheapest SLI board..plus a good performer according to reviews..can someone share their feedbacks re: the board mentioned?? can the board really do the Chip to 5ghz??planning to grab one with 2600k here..

TIA..


----------



## reflex99

If you look at the spread sheet, there are a few people using it


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Posting for the post requirement~


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


If you look at the spread sheet, there are a few people using it


looked into it..not much raw data since they just made a few validations plus using it on I5 2500K i need feedbacks from 2600K users..plus the board performance and OC potential..

i might throw 2 GTX460's on it too..

being picky since this is my Son's 1st PC..


----------



## reflex99

Is your son looking to break world records?

If yes, then do not buy the Extreme4.

If no, all P67 boards perform the same, and will overclock within 10% of each other. Overclocking is more dependent on the chip than on the board.


----------



## sockpirate

sockpirate
2600k
Gigabyte P67A-UD7


----------



## ehpexs

Does the power saver option in the bios have any negative side effects? I've turned it back on with no problems


----------



## reflex99

negative side effects are system instability, but if it is stable enough for you, then there should be no problem


----------



## dcshoejake

This is a post so I can keep the thread alive and be entered and all, yeah.


----------



## reflex99

sweet

Glad to see the club is still getting bigger!


----------



## Boyboyd

I love my 2500k. I think i could hit 5.5 24/7 with watercooling.


----------



## mnorris12706

Hey guys! joining the club now (just found you) and will add my CPU-z validation later when I get back home.


----------



## mnorris12706

btw, how long does it take for the nifty "1155 club" stuff to show in my sig?


----------



## OC Maximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnorris12706;12187027*
> btw, how long does it take for the nifty "1155 club" stuff to show in my sig?


How long does it take you to type "1155 club"?


----------



## mnorris12706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Maximus;12187062*
> How long does it take you to type "1155 club"?


It's not automatically added?

Edit:







forgive me. I are ******ed.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12184917*
> I love my 2500k. I think i could hit 5.5 24/7 with watercooling.


that is an amazing chip you got. Can we say gold chip?

what batch is that


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12188687*
> that is an amazing chip you got. Can we say gold chip?
> 
> what batch is that


L041C124

It's definately a golden chip. 2 other members have it on here. We all have 5GHz or more with less than 1.4v.


----------



## 77Pat

2500k + Gigabyte p67a-ud4. Have not tried overclocking yet.


----------



## Ikuorai

Joining! 2500k!


----------



## thecyb0rg

While I was chastised for dumping my X58 setup for P67, I must say I like it a lot! Glad to be here!


----------



## Sheyster

Joined as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Got my 2500K and P8P67 Pro last week.


----------



## wtRiViaL

joining
i5 2500k, MSI P67A-GD55


----------



## coffeejunky

Joined. Seems there's a thread for everything


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeejunky;12201913*
> Joined. Seems there's a thread for everything


Think of it as OCN's "become a fan"


----------



## Mobius01

Joining!


----------



## QuadDamage

I couldn't be happier with my i7 purchase chip set or not. I love how fast this thing is


----------



## Armastitium

Screw you mobo issues.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armastitium;12214598*
> Screw you mobo issues.


I'm also having problems here, my system won't anymore. But at least we know there's more to it than meets the eye with this late breaking news.


----------



## reflex99

It seems that a lot of P8P67 boards have issues.

Also, all P67 boards have been pulled from newegg.

damn recall.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


It seems that a lot of P8P67 boards have issues.

Also, all P67 boards have been pulled from newegg.

damn recall.


Wait, did you go from a Sandy Bridge to a Celeron setup?


----------



## reflex99

Yes, this is my new gaming machine. I hear that conroe based CPUs will be about as bad as pentium D, so i just bit the bullet, and bought a Celeron.

actually it is my benching rig


----------



## Copenhagen269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12215899*
> It seems that a lot of P8P67 boards have issues.
> 
> Also, all P67 boards have been pulled from newegg.
> 
> damn recall.


I managed to get my mobo order in just before the recall, Curious as to how this is going to play out.


----------



## theproodnoob

Heres a thought I bought like probably many people here the oem version is windows that when activate its tied to only that motherboard so if anything happens I guess I will have to buy another windows cd which sucks.


----------



## reflex99

if you motherboard breaks, (or gets recalled) MS is authorized to give you another key


----------



## Farmer Boe

Ok I'll join up for the good times. 5ghz+ FTW!


----------



## rx7racer

Well figured I would join up and hopefully get some more enjoyment outta this bad boy when I get some more time.

At 4.8GHz right now but really want that 5GHz.









Edit: You should put another option for the "was it worth it" area that is for say, "New toy is always worth it!" for the ones that didn't care about cost and new they didn't need it but wanted to play with it anyway.


----------



## Northstar

Add me to the list


----------



## higvol

Put me on the list, this is the best PC iv ever had its so fast


----------



## laserforce

Add me to the list

Joining 2500k! I ordered a new motherboard the day before recall feel stinged right now.


----------



## 5.8Ghz

You can see my machine Here. So far. Very happy with it but I just installed the OS yesterday. Install only took 15 minutes total to Desktop.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laserforce*


Add me to the list

Joining 2500k! I ordered a new motherboard the day before recall feel stinged right now.


Don't feel stupid. As long as you didn't order your new mobo out of the back of an '89 lincoln, you'll get a replacement free of charge from whomever you purchased it from once the replacements come in. In the meantime, enjoy your new gear


----------



## Neathh

Huge upgrade from my 6 year old Dell PC!


----------



## kourgath

add me to the list! just got shipping confirmation on the following

i7 2600k, asus p8p67 deluxe, haf-x, 8gb gskill 2x4gb 2133 memory, 2x xfx 6950, coolermaster 1kw psu, viewsonic 27" , xspc rasa x360, 2x xspc ati waterblocks


----------



## Lost-boi

Where did you get a 1155 mobo? I thought they were all pulled


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost-boi;12259336*
> Where did you get a 1155 mobo? I thought they were all pulled


Scan.co.uk, where I purchased my P8P67 PRO from, have started selling them again:
http://www.scan.co.uk/shops/intel/news


----------



## kourgath

found a couple places, http://www.costcentral.com/ had the best selection and quantities


----------



## paperwastage

mememe


----------



## reflex99

Just bought an AM3 board









Flirting with the enemy


----------



## QuadDamage

Think I need more V core to get my 4.8ghz stable?

1.35 it made 10 passes then blue screen









I just went to 1.36 testing now

Load Line cailbration Ultra high
Digi + Vrma at 350
Blck 100
48 X muti
V core 1.35

Trying 1.36 anything else i should do to get it stable?


----------



## Lost-boi

I need about 1.42v for 4.8


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuadDamage*


Think I need more V core to get my 4.8ghz stable?

1.35 it made 10 passes then blue screen









I just went to 1.36 testing now

Load Line cailbration Ultra high
Digi + Vrma at 350
Blck 100
48 X muti
V core 1.35

Trying 1.36 anything else i should do to get it stable?


Is pll overvoltage enabled? I couldnt boot 5ghz without it.


----------



## Adana_Bandit

cant wait to overclock my cpu


----------



## QuadDamage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaddamage;12277258*
> think i need more v core to get my 4.8ghz stable?
> 
> 1.35 it made 10 passes then blue screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just went to 1.36 testing now
> 
> load line cailbration ultra high
> digi + vrma at 350
> blck 100
> 48 x muti
> v core 1.35
> 
> trying 1.36 anything else i should do to get it stable?


1.36 made 14 passes then blue screen i might need 1.375 or so

pll overvoltage IS enabled


----------



## Levesque

I'm in the Club. i7 2600K + Maximus IV + 16GB of RAM.

Typing this message at 5.4 (54X100) at 1.5v. Rock-stable.








-HT ON!
-Intel PLL overvoltage OFF!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640461

But my 24/7 settings is 4.9 (49X100) at 1.35v.


----------



## noshibby

I eat sandy bridge, or as my local memoryexpress says on the door "sani bridge"


----------



## plumbroke318

Just joined and am awaiting parts to build.

I7 2600K
Asus P8P67 WS
16gb ram


----------



## Rustynails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647705


----------



## Kadombing

Hey, just wanna fill the form and give the CPU-Z link







(had some board and RAM issues "solved", trying to OC CPU now)


----------



## Kadombing

Update


----------



## Yetyhunter

Sign me in too.


----------



## Fiwb587

Got a Sandy Bridge and thought why the hell not eh?


----------



## ugotd8

SB pWns !!!


----------



## ehpexs

Well I managed to get a 5.3 GHz oc (link in my sig), but I'll probably leave this at 4.6 as it functions as a server and I want a degree of stability.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

SB ftw!


----------



## Fienamie




----------



## StringerBell

I got sand in my socks!


----------



## munaim1

waiting on my replacement mobo. btw cant scroll down on spreadsheet for some reason.


----------



## reflex99

I can scroll on the spreadsheet.

Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Boyboyd

The scrollbar is miles to the right for me but i can still scroll.

Do you have noscript enabled?


----------



## skwannabe

Well this sucks. Either my MB or CPU is dead. PC turns on but nothing is coming up on my screen. Tested ram, psu, and gpu on a different rig and works. So how can I test my cpu if its fried or not? No one is selling motherboards and MC won't get them until Aprilish


----------



## reflex99

If anyone knows how to fix the spreadsheet, let me know.


----------



## DannyTheGamer

I want to build a Sandy Bridge computer in April/May.
Is it worth it with the current "issues" SB has?
Or would they be fixed by then?
(Will be buying from eBuyer/SCAN)


----------



## reflex99

The issues should be fixed by then.

Also, it is really a minor issue, that wont appear for 3-5 years under normal conditions.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


The issues should be fixed by then.

Also, it is really a minor issue, that wont appear for 3-5 years under normal conditions.


Yes all the hysteria surrounding the recall is annoying already.


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


The issues should be fixed by then.

Also, it is really a minor issue, that wont appear for 3-5 years under normal conditions.


Okay thanks, +REP
Would it be worth waiting for Bulldozer?
Though I would generally preffer an Intel based system.

Also what Nvidia/AMD GPU's would you recomment that are decently priced and are good for SLI/CrossFireX?

Thanks XD


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyTheGamer*


Okay thanks, +REP
Would it be worth waiting for Bulldozer?
Though I would generally preffer an Intel based system.

Also what Nvidia/AMD GPU's would you recomment that are decently priced and are good for SLI/CrossFireX?

Thanks XD


The 6XXX series scales really well in crossfire. dual 6850s are a great value.

Bulldozer is estimated to be 50% faster than an i7 950. So, it should be faster than SB, but we don't have any solid performance numbers yet.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyTheGamer*


Okay thanks, +REP
Would it be worth waiting for Bulldozer?
Though I would generally preffer an Intel based system.

Also what Nvidia/AMD GPU's would you recomment that are decently priced and are good for SLI/CrossFireX?

Thanks XD


EVGA gtx 460 super clocked is great in sli and VERY cost effective, if you prefer an Intel based system design your build around a 2600k or 2500k they are just beastly chips!

Although bulldozer should be pretty nice, personally i do not think it will compete with sandy bridge on straight up speed and power, although they will probably hold true to AMDs price to performance which is always pretty high.

The good thing is that bulldozer might quite possibly be out right when the revised boards are out for sandy bridge. Hope this helped ya!


----------



## Chewy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Well this sucks. Either my MB or CPU is dead. PC turns on but nothing is coming up on my screen. Tested ram, psu, and gpu on a different rig and works. So how can I test my cpu if its fried or not? No one is selling motherboards and MC won't get them until Aprilish


Id put money on it being your motherboard, asus having lots of problems with there boards


----------



## skwannabe

Everyday I face palm myself for SBing it out


----------



## reflex99

what? why?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Everyday I face palm myself for SBing it out


LOL ur joking right? A recall on something you most likely will never have a problem with? Also asus is making it so we can do a rma without any downtime (other than a new build which i thoroughly enjoy doing so im not mad about that).


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Everyday I face palm myself for SBing it out


The chips are just so beastly but, it seems across the board more and more people are finding stability with the MOBOs a little lackluster, it took me a good while to learn the ins and outs when it came to the little stability kinks with the UD7, i absolutely hated the board, but now im getting used to it.

Originally with how frustrated this board made me i couldn't wait to get my hands on an Asus M4E but now that i have learned how to manage this UD7, its not that bad, haven't had issues for a while. Dual bios was a major problem until i simply flashed both BIOS to f8x which is proving very stable and good for overclocking. I might just get the revised board when it comes, and if i dont like it sell it and go with the Asus M4E, who knows.

You just gotta have patience and learn the ins and out of the board and learn how to deal with and resolve the little oddities they have.


----------



## Kraftyy75

@people with Asus boards that power on but display nothing try the following, it works for me.

This problem is a known issue with asus boards. They have a hard time dealing with 1600MHz 1.65v memory so they fail to post. Just hold your power button down until it turns off turn it on again and it should power off again and turn on (it will repeat this 2 or 3 times) then it will post and say that your OC has failed. Press F1 to enter EUFI then exit and disregard changes and it will boot up.

Still waiting on a fix from Asus. I have ran my system under prime95 for 6 hours with no fails so there's no issue with my clock settings.

Also if you're overclocking try adjusting the core clock slightly not going over 103.0. So try 102.4 or w/e because you might have hit a dead spot on your processor.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kraftyy75;12446859*
> @people with Asus boards that power on but display nothing try the following, it works for me.
> 
> This problem is a known issue with asus boards. They have a hard time dealing with 1600MHz 1.65v memory so they fail to post. Just hold your power button down until it turns off turn it on again and it should power off again and turn on (it will repeat this 2 or 3 times) then it will post and say that your OC has failed. Press F1 to enter EUFI then exit and disregard changes and it will boot up.
> 
> Still waiting on a fix from Asus. I have ran my system under prime95 for 6 hours with no fails so there's no issue with my clock settings.
> 
> Also if you're overclocking try adjusting the core clock slightly not going over 103.0. So try 102.4 or w/e because you might have hit a dead spot on your processor.


Sometimes this happens to me. I just let it keep rebooting until it gets it right. Wish i'd done some research and gotten 1.5v RAM


----------



## BWG

Required post.


----------



## Leaps-from-Shadows

Bumping for great justice!

Oh yeah...

Intel Second Generation Core™ i5 2500K @ 4.8GHz
ASRock P67 Pro3 "BrokeMoBo" (will get ASRock P67 Pro3 "FixedMoBo" when they are released)


----------



## reflex99

great justice indeed


----------



## kevink82

I think it happens only to the p8p67 series my maximus dont have such problems.


----------



## AJsez

Hi, First time posting here. Have 2500k running at 4.8ghz 24/7.


----------



## ch1nesetakeout

finished my build

so fast


----------



## AsanteSoul

My asus board seems to work fine after I put everything together...is it absolutely necessary to update this bios?


----------



## Modus

Completed my build on feb 17th. went from a E8400 @ 4.2Ghz to the below. I've noticed a huge difference in basic use and gaming. No more stutters in any games, no more freezing issues or problems booting. I'm still on the stock cooler but hopefully I can get a bolt-thru kit for my Xigmatek s1283. If I can't, I'll probably drop the cash for a Silver Arrow or Noctua D14.


----------



## n3tr0m

Finally a 1155 club







One word about 1155; powerful !


----------



## Leaps-from-Shadows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul;12533768*
> My asus board seems to work fine after I put everything together...is it absolutely necessary to update this bios?


Absolutely necessary? No. But since they often introduce tweaks to enhance the stability and performance of the boards, it's better to update than not. Especially as these boards are still only two months old.


----------



## MGX1016

joining...


----------



## Danny1107

Joining now


----------



## kpreet1996

love this thing....
kpreet1996
ASRock P67-EXTREME4
N/A


----------



## Mxbn0

Joining


----------



## Horsemama1956

The answer is pretty obvious in my mind, but I figure I'll ask anyway.

My Athlon II is stuck at 3.6. I could get a 955 for 139.99 and probably get that to 4Ghz easily, but would going 1155 and starting off with an i5 2300(which I know can't overclock) be better then either?

I would replace the 2300 after a month or 2 so it wouldn't even really matter too much if it wasn't.. after selling my board and cpu I wouldn't have to pay too much, but 2500k/2600k is out of budget for atleast a month, but atleast I would be on the platform already.


----------



## radicalrev

anyone here experience occasional hangs before? My new sandy bridge build hangs every 2-3 hours or so. And checked windows error logs but none were found.









My spec is as follows:

i5 2500k
Gigabyte P67A-UD4 (Non-B3)
Corsair XMS3 DHX 1333 @ 1.5V

I reused almost everything from my AMD build including the RAM.

Anyone can help me here?


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;12645934*
> The answer is pretty obvious in my mind, but I figure I'll ask anyway.
> 
> My Athlon II is stuck at 3.6. I could get a 955 for 139.99 and probably get that to 4Ghz easily, but would going 1155 and starting off with an i5 2300(which I know can't overclock) be better then either?
> 
> I would replace the 2300 after a month or 2 so it wouldn't even really matter too much if it wasn't.. after selling my board and cpu I wouldn't have to pay too much, but 2500k/2600k is out of budget for atleast a month, but atleast I would be on the platform already.


just wait and get the 2500k man. otherwise yea go 1155 and be happier. I switched from amd. Hoping bulldozer is awesome


----------



## B!0HaZard

Dem n00bs be jealous of my rig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705569
http://img841.imageshack.us/i/img1840a.jpg/


----------



## nonconsideration

Just pushed the purchased button on the new rig let me know what you think. Went with only 8gigs and running 6x monitors


----------



## Nycro

Nycro
i7-2600k
NZXT Phantom Red
MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0)
Gskill 8gb 2133
NZXT Hale90 1000w
EVGA 580 Hydro Copper 2 SLI (when I can snag some in stock)
Swiftech MCR320 Slim Rad
XSPC RX240
XSPC cpu water block
XSPC Dual pump res with MCP355's (ran as a single loop)


----------



## illum

joining


----------



## Sohryu76

Might as well add me!


----------



## georaldc

Soon to be part of the club. End of week:

2500k
MSI gd55 or 65
4gb ripjaws

What do you guys think? I was originally gunning for a new gpu but I've been stuck at dual for far too long now. Hopefully will be a nice boost overall (275 still runs the latest games pretty good for me)


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georaldc;12726304*
> Soon to be part of the club. End of week:
> 
> 2500k
> MSI gd55 or 65
> 4gb ripjaws
> 
> What do you guys think? I was originally gunning for a new gpu but I've been stuck at dual for far too long now. Hopefully will be a nice boost overall (275 still runs the latest games pretty good for me)


Sounds good. Yeah, the C2D is bottlenecking your GPU if it's running stock, so definitely go for a new CPU.


----------



## georaldc

Nice. Oh yeah, I might also get a coolermaster v6. You think this won't have any problems with the board's 1st ram slot? Also, do you have any idea if it'll fit fine on a cm690 case (original one, not the revision)


----------



## DeathSeeker99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1710090


IMAG0005 by masterinuyasha99, on Flickr


IMAG0009 by masterinuyasha99, on Flickr


IMAG0011 by masterinuyasha99, on Flickr


----------



## virus86

I got my new parts on Monday and I love it!


----------



## Kapacs

Anyone try the GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD4-B3 on the 2600K yet? It seems like most of the Asus and AsRock boards are out of stock and I really wanted to order my stuff before the start of spring break.


----------



## skwannabe

Yay finally up and running once again but with deluxe and dominator for $40 but $20 after mir!? o.0


----------



## sambo73-1

finally getting my B3 board some time next week.


----------



## quiquirinn

Intel SB FTW , Waiting to see how AMD Bulldozer will Performe


----------



## Tunapiano

Glad to be a member of the club


----------



## AMD_Freak

Jumping ship from AMD to Intel for this build
Ill have pictures, a few benchmarks when I finish putting everything together. Put me on the list plz
Intel 2500K
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5-B3
GSkill Ripjaws X 8GB
MSI GTX 560TI Twin FrozerII/OC
OCZ Vertex2 SSD
with assort. other goodies


----------



## shadow02

About to put this chip to good use in a few weeks when I can catch a mobo before it goes outta stock everywhere again. *fingers crossed* Should be amazing right up until the bulldozer plows it down


----------



## Viridian

I've got one!


----------



## Dr216

just subbing so I can sort out my membership properly when im not at work for a cpuz ^^


----------



## Iam4423

View attachment 201417

sign me up


----------



## xKransky

xKransky

i5 2500K

Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3

N/A


----------



## RonB94GT

Just got my I5 2500K today and my ASRock P67 Extreme 4 shipped today.







. I'll try to do some searching so I don't ask to many dumb questions. will be my first Intel OC.


----------



## reflex99

why does this thread have 1 star?

I sense 1366 guys









anyways, fixed it by voting a 5


----------



## Eaglake

finally after three months of waiting i've finally completed my first rig


----------



## jwblitz

LGA 1155 = yummy


----------



## mikeseth

Excellent, I'm in.. Using SigRig


----------



## General_Jaja

I love my sandy bridge processor! I was also my first ever computer build.


----------



## reflex99

removed the post link requirement.

Replaced it with something more _practical_


----------



## alpsie

Also love my sandybridge


----------



## HootyHoo

In like flint. Thanks!


----------



## LearnIIBurn

All about the Sandy Bridge, ready to OC the guts out of this thing!


----------



## badatgames18

in


----------



## jsigone

I want a p67 mobo now:headscrat


----------



## Hilophant

May I hop aboard?


----------



## Nw0rb

Count me in put me on the list


----------



## Nw0rb

Please erase 3/29/2011 11:20:11 Nw0rb i took vaildation without cores loaded


----------



## XenoCrash

Loving my 2500k so far. It's even better with my new B3 version P8P67 PRO (well, probably not really, but it _seems_ like it







).


----------



## ____

Still haven't gotten the B3 motherboard yet. What are you doing, Newegg?


----------



## LearnIIBurn

If anyone lives in the SF bay area, this site: http://www.centralcomputers.com/comm...y-bridge29.htm has many ASUS and Gigabyte P67 B3 motherboards in stock, and they also do will call. I went into their storefront to pick up my video card and was pretty surprised how much inventory they have. They are located downtown near Howard and Fourth.


----------



## scarlett10

Will be getting my 2600k soon just both my motherboard
Asus Maximus IV Extreme
NZXT Phantom
2600K


----------



## H3XUS

I love my 2600k


----------



## AMD_Freak

Added mine to the mix


----------



## plumbroke318

Finally got mine running after having a DOA mobo. Loving it!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Got mine set up yesterday, just getting round to overclocking, only 4 hours into Prime95 but it's looking good so far I think?







Well apart from that one core always being around 10c cooler :l


----------



## reflex99

i wouldn't waste too much time with P95 at that clock.

Go for 4.8, then do p95 for a long time


----------



## SpammisT

4.6 GHz, 28-34c idle









But the thing is, at a 4.5 GHz mark, it's a safe-high overclock, past 1.37-1.39 volts is just a bit risky but I, have not found the real safe point for voltages. People say it's "1.42 or 1.52" .. can't remember which but I'll stay under 1.4 volts, thank you very much.


----------



## RonB94GT

Just got new system up and running and added myself. Will start to work on OC in a week or so.


----------



## dragneel

I love my i5 2500k







so i'll fill out that form now 8)


----------



## Demented

Just filled out the form!

Loving my Sandy Bridge upgrade!


----------



## Rabbs

Signed the form, and will be posting screen shot info soon.


----------



## Kepi

Just ordered my motherboard and Sandy to replace my fried 1090t and Crosshair IV


















Now playing the waiting game


----------



## Nova.

Just did a build using a 2600k and I love it so far! Really easy to OC and even at stock, it is still fast.


----------



## xioros

Yay , sandy bridge club








M4E for the win


----------



## Iron OX

yea filled up the form

just cant wait XD


----------



## hirolla888

justing posting coz the form told me to


----------



## SmokinWaffle

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-i7-6-core-...item4aaa45e85f

Ooh.


----------



## HaVoK C89

going thru the form now


----------



## bckai

I'm in!


----------



## sam9s

Beam me up scottie


----------



## seabiscuit68

I'm in 

I have a i5 2500k @ 4.8 Ghz (1.312v)
MSI P67A-GD53 B3 Mobo

I came from a Q6600 @ 3.2 Ghz and honestly, it ain't a huge change. I also moved up from a GTX 260 to a HD 6870. It is awesome being able to max out Crysis and playing BFBC2 maxed at 85+ fps instead of right at 30 fps. Overall feel of the computer isn't much different though...

But I still voted LOVE IT because the computer is a beast - 4.8 Ghz - are you kidding??? 1.312v???

Awesome chip, awesome board, awesome RAM, - I am please


----------



## _TRU_

im in too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;13190866*
> I'm in
> 
> I have a i5 2500k @ 4.8 Ghz (1.312v)
> MSI P67A-GD53 B3 Mobo
> 
> I came from a Q6600 @ 3.2 Ghz and honestly, it ain't a huge change. I also moved up from a GTX 260 to a HD 6870. It is awesome being able to max out Crysis and playing BFBC2 maxed at 85+ fps instead of right at 30 fps. Overall feel of the computer isn't much different though...
> 
> But I still voted LOVE IT because the computer is a beast - 4.8 Ghz - are you kidding??? 1.312v???
> 
> Awesome chip, awesome board, awesome RAM, - I am please


i r jealous. im on a 2500k @ 4500 but im stuck with 1.35v. i hit 4800 8hrs stable @ 1.4, and 5GHz @ 1.5 85 min stable. (temps to high for my liking so i lowered once it was stable)


----------



## nden

joined!


----------



## DailyShot

I'M in Twice...I didn't do it


----------



## Chewy

Just filled in the form 1366 ass kicker club lol. I like it


----------



## csm725

I like SB more than I like pancakes.


----------



## valtopps

my sig and my new sb at the same 4.3ghz i see no difference


----------



## Miklo

Going through the form now. SB ftw.


----------



## dt415

i love my new SB pc!


----------



## tsuchiro

I had my 2500k for 2 weeks. Loving it!


----------



## General_Jaja

Went from a 1.8ghz Athlon neo 64 with 1.9gb ram (?????) netbook to my sig rig. Best money I have ever spent.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;13259424*
> Went from a 1.8ghz Athlon neo 64 with 1.9gb ram (?????) netbook to my sig rig. Best money I have ever spent.


Wow! Talk about an upgrade







. Seems like you got a pretty good overclock going already. Ever think about upgrading the stock cooler to try to push for more speed?


----------



## dt415

ive only had my build for 24hrs and im already itching to overclock to 5.2! anyone have a great guide in mind?


----------



## reflex99

I have one posted near the bottom of the op.


----------



## plumbroke318

Just recently pushed my clock from stock to 4.7 stable 24/7. Total beast compared to my old socket 939 build that I was using before this one! Once my memory gets back from RMA will be pushing it over the 5ghz mark.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;13259424*
> Went from a 1.8ghz Athlon neo 64 with 1.9gb ram (?????) netbook to my sig rig. Best money I have ever spent.


Reminds me when I went from a p4 to a q6600. I don't think I'll ever feel a gain like that again.
Awesome upgrade though congrats.

Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


----------



## a_widows_son

Just upgraded about 3 weeks ago. And LOVING it.


----------



## EdSpfld73

Shame this club isn't going anywheres


----------



## alpsie

IÂ´m havving a weird issue/events with the folding program v7.

IÂ´m very new to folding, but my machine have been folding for the last 12h, and befor that shorter sessions of 3-4hours.

But when ever i exit/quit/close the folding program, my pc will hang and then reboot.
IÂ´ve tried with differet set ups. like doing it with only 1 gpu, then two gpu, then just cpu, then cpu + gpu. and it happens all the time still.
IÂ´ve upped my vcore yet the weird reboot event remains.

some say its my idle thats unstable, how do I sort that out ?


----------



## sleepinfuton

just finished my build 4 days ago running prime95 @ 4.6Ghz (2500k) for 43 hours. love the2500k


----------



## infodump

Just got mine runnin...2500k @ 4.5GHz Cool and stable


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;13271554*
> Reminds me when I went from a p4 to a q6600. I don't think I'll ever feel a gain like that again.
> Awesome upgrade though congrats.
> 
> Sent from my ERIS using Tapatalk


thats because you are on ocn and odds are you wont wait that long to upgrade anymore.


----------



## Thogar

Just a quick question, has anyone bought a 2600k and it came in an i5 box?
The "Intel Factory Sealed" sticker is there and the labels are correct, but i thought it was just weird lol.

Also going from a P4 @3ghz to a 2600k @4.7ghz feels good man


----------



## EdSpfld73

Thats is strange,mine was boxed right.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13460200*
> Just a quick question, has anyone bought a 2600k and it came in an i5 box?
> The "Intel Factory Sealed" sticker is there and the labels are correct, but i thought it was just weird lol.
> 
> Also going from a P4 @3ghz to a 2600k @4.7ghz feels good man


That is strange

Awesome upgrade though.


----------



## SurfBuckeyesBC

Checking in with my new 1155 i5-2500k beauty. OC-ed already.


----------



## black06g85

just added myself


----------



## Mudfrog

Assembling my new PC as I type this.. Transferring over 1TB of data between drives is going insanely slow!!

Filled out the form..

I5-2500k
Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3
Corsair Vengeance 8GB


----------



## reflex99

and the thread lives on WOOT!!!!


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


and the thread lives on WOOT!!!!


Great thread should always live on


----------



## reflex99

I should add notebook CPUs to the list

so i can be in my own club


----------



## Blech

Hey guys,
I submitted the form. I am a pretty new member and built a rig. Pics are here:
http://www.overclock.net/13586227-post13939.html

It ended up being nominated for monthly build here:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1022736-may-haf-month-contest-voting-closes.html

I would like to be added ehre as well if possible.


----------



## Ishinomori

Put In the form...

I don't have pics up as yet, will post my build log when I'm all finished!

Cheers Ishi


----------



## Alex132

Loving my upgrade from my Phenom II 965 :3
Overclocking is so much easier now, although the voltages are kinda iffy on whats safe and whats not.


----------



## Blech

K,

I also made a psot with many pics here of my new i5 rig. hope it's club worthy. please have a look:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/1028621-blechs-i5-sandy-budget-brawler.html


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thealex132*


Loving my upgrade from my Phenom II 965 :3
Overclocking is so much easier now, although the voltages are kinda iffy on whats safe and whats not.


I know how ya feel, I upgraded from an unlocked 720 and I was blown away.


----------



## Squabbler

Yup.. waiting for 2nd vid and water parts..


----------



## BionicAcid

I'm in!


----------



## Ryko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856044

i5 2500k Overclocked 4.7GHz
Asus Maximus IV Extreme(Rev 3.0)


----------



## Paladin Goo

Awesome, I are. Yoda, I talk like I am.


----------



## ShortMeister

Hi everyone,
I hope I am posting in right place..
I made a thread in other section of forum regarding my issue and was advised to ask here because the error I get is most likely ram voltages or timings issue. Here is my original thread - http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/1040751-keep-getting-memory-dumps.html
Currently I reinstalled windows from SSD to my SATA Drive and removed 2 sticks of my RAM so I am with 8gb right now. I just got BSOD:

On Tue 14/06/2011 13:54:18 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown (0x00000000)
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFFA810BAAA29F, 0x0, 0xFFFFF880094F50E0, 0x5)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug check description: This indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: Unknown .
Google query: Unknown PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

Any suggestions what to do about it?


----------



## Desertman123

Oh yeah joinin' the club. I want a new HDD and a small SSD. It's seriously hindering my desktop performance right now.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

This processor is just a monster!


----------



## MrPotato53

yeah!!finally i'm in









A monster processor indeed!!


----------



## fyziqs

2500K @ 4.2GHz
SO FAST! :3


----------



## mad0314

2500K with an SSD. Last computer was a P4 from like 04.


----------



## chrisgtl

Hey club, just bought my 2nd i5-2500k.

First one hit brick wall @ 4.7, my new one seems limitless at mo 

Add my new Vertex 3 (on old working firmware *cough*) and i'm now officialy sleeping with my PC.

She is soooo sexy, and filthy hore!!

Sent from my Nexus S /w Infinity ROM


----------



## chrisgtl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortMeister*


Hi everyone,
I hope I am posting in right place..
I made a thread in other section of forum regarding my issue and was advised to ask here because the error I get is most likely ram voltages or timings issue. Here is my original thread - http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ory-dumps.html 
Currently I reinstalled windows from SSD to my SATA Drive and removed 2 sticks of my RAM so I am with 8gb right now. I just got BSOD:

On Tue 14/06/2011 13:54:18 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\\Windows\\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown (0x00000000)
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFFA810BAAA29F, 0x0, 0xFFFFF880094F50E0, 0x5)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug check description: This indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: Unknown .
Google query: Unknown PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

Any suggestions what to do about it?


First thing, lets go basics to begin with.

Make bootable memtest86+ cd or usb stick.

Lets see if your memory is pucka. Let me know results.

Sent from my Nexus S /w Infinity ROM


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisgtl*


First thing, lets go basics to begin with.

Make bootable memtest86+ cd or usb stick.

Lets see if your memory is pucka. Let me know results.

Sent from my Nexus S /w Infinity ROM


These Intel specs say Sandy Bridge only supports 1066/1333 memory?

Shortmeister, above, with 16GB of ram in this post is relying on that to cure his bsods.

If you read his post you will see he says he has already run memtest 86+ and it said his memory was fine.

I am merely curious as to whether there is any prob running fast memory with Sandy.


----------



## chrisgtl

Ah sorry, didnt see the memtest86+ results.

Strange.........maybe it needs exorcism.

Sent from my Nexus S /w Infinity ROM


----------



## alancsalt

I could relate to that.


----------



## plumbroke318

I'm running 1600mhz memory without any issues. Have been for a couple months now.


----------



## DaJinx

I'm in.


----------



## reflex99

does the sandy bridge have large talons?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plumbroke318;13917491*
> I'm running 1600mhz memory without any issues. Have been for a couple months now.


Same here with 4 sticks and Voltage of 1.6V


----------



## Tehwall

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1876467

I'm using the stock cooler ATM, wanted to keep everything nice and cool so I couldn't overclock too high. Right now I'm running 4 Ghz at 1.19 stable, I idle at 32C, 83C load on LinX/ITB, 74C load on Prime95. Memory is running at 1600 (6-8-6-22-1T) at 1.65v. I'm using the integrated graphics right now running at 1400 Mhz.


----------



## wwwsam

someone should make a voltage to frequency graph for 2600k and 2500k =D


----------



## reflex99

I probably could if people would be interested. It would probably be a form similar to the club one, then google docsncould put the form data into a graph.


----------



## Asbestos

Asbestos
i5-2500k
Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3

Filled my info in


----------



## t00sl0w

yo yo yo


----------



## jach11

signed up


----------



## tyler2424

i7 2600K
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903040


----------



## Anglis

i5 2500k! Signed up!


----------



## Itglows

Newest member, love my SB!


----------



## Nihilanth

Nihilanth
i3 2100
Asus P8H61-M LE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924882

lol..looks like i am the only guy with an i3


----------



## Spade616

just got mine today, definitely the best bang for the buck computer related purchase ive made.


----------



## just4funuk

i7 2600 none K
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
Folding Monster
Vantage link http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3341462


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just4funuk;14417724*
> i7 2600 none K
> Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
> Folding Monster
> Vantage link http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3341462


Is there any bench list that accepts a physx enabled vantage test?

Even Futuremark say "The physics score is invalid. PhysX GPU acceleration used".


----------



## g.androider

i5 2500K.. already fill in the form, but my name hasn't appear yet..


----------



## zidave

I am now a proud member of this club!


----------



## OMG It's Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidave;14625654*
> I am now a proud member of this club!


Congrats!


----------



## Evilcraft

add me to the club i5 2500k @ 5ghz on air all day everyday


----------



## l3lackHawk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964636

There we go.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilcraft;14674695*
> add me to the club i5 2500k @ 5ghz on air all day everyday


5ghz on air everyday....what are your load temps?


----------



## Evilcraft

Load temps are low 70s I was lucky to get a good chip and achieve a OC without going over 1.4v check out my sig link to the sandy bridge 5ghz+ board search my post on there I got a screenie of a 1 hour burn test with temps and my cpuz

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilcraft

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=12862000 found the link to my post

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## kubed_zero

Leroy jenkins!


----------



## Constantine85

Hey all! Just joined in... finishing building my Sandy Bridge platform and love it! look forward to checking out some posts on here


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just joined







got my cpu not only couple of hours ago


----------



## just4funuk

i7 2600 (none K) folding rig
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3
n/a

i7 2600K folding rig
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H-B3
n\a


----------



## VoodooActual

i5 2500k
P67 Sabertooth


----------



## Slyder12

Love my i3 !!


----------



## Mudfrog

Picked up another SB. The weakest one available.. Celeron G530









Works great in my little HTPC build though. It's a dual core 2.4 and benches almost as fast as my AMD tri core 3.2.


----------



## Tipless

i just ordered it yesterday and itll be here friday!!!! cant wait


----------



## Mayor Winters

2500k @ 4.2 with -0.155 offset here! LLC in medium.


----------



## Chuggerboom

Just joined, here is my rig:


----------



## reflex99

hmmm...i need to add all those new SB CPUs

epic slacker of a club leader i am


----------



## fritx

Just join the club


----------



## Dr.m0x

After 18 months without a desktop I'm back.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061907


----------



## AznRage

Sandy Bridge was my first (self-built) rig and I'm loving it.


----------



## Samurai707

Upgraded to Sandy Bridge before the summer was over and have been loving every minute!


----------



## reflex99

i find it funny how i am the OP for both the 1155 club, and FX club....


----------



## lip08

i5 2500k FTW


----------



## 2slick4u

i7 2600k + maximus Iv extreme







ftw


----------



## just4funuk

Well just posted again as third i7 rig has now been up and running for approx a month folding.

Rig 1 Folding nearly 24*7 (Main Machine)
i7 [email protected] non K Z68MA-D2H-B3

Rig 2 Folding rig 24*7
i7 [email protected] Z68MA-D2H-B3 Rig

Rig 3 Folding 24*7
i7 [email protected] Z68MA-D2H-B3


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Ooer.


----------



## LtCheese

I'm in! I love my 2500k so far!


----------



## Kieran

I am considering selling my current CPU and motherboard and upgrading to the following

i5 2500k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD5-B3
Will these parts provide a noticeable performance increase over what i have now?. From what i can see the upgrade gives me SLI and crossfire support, USB 3 front panel for my case, better expandability in the future in terms of number of PCIe slots and greater overclocking potential with the 2500k (i think 4.5GHz+ is achievable with my H100?).


----------



## reflex99

I don't think it would be that noticeable of a jump.


----------



## CarFreak302

Signed up!


----------



## alancsalt

i7 2600k (Only 5200MHz)
p8z68 deluxe b3
sli gtx 580
14276 3D11 marks

Much better results than 1366!


----------



## mazdaboi

Add Me Please,

i3-2100 currently, will be upgrading to i5-2500k over the next year


----------



## alancsalt

You add yourself through a form on the first page of the thread. Not a bad idea really.


----------



## Schmuckley

I got the cheapest of the cheap..as a get-me-by
and..it's pretty (insert some positive adjective here) good!









Schmuckley
Celeron G530
Biostar h61MGC
eh..borked windows..(i did something from the "move files offf your ssd thread")









OK..officially done with Netburst..this IS the new backup!


----------



## ramkatral

I'm in


----------



## mazdaboi

Any Sandybridge owners going to migrate to IvyBridge?? I'm really looking forward to the benchmark tests comparing the 3570K to the 2500k. The power reduction from 95w (sandybridge) to 77w (ivybridge) is very appealing with trying to keep a "Green" or as green as i can make it..budget gaming pc.


----------



## Chilly

Hey there successors of my club









I was wondering how many of you guys went from socket 1156 to 1155?


----------



## mrbob1000

I noticed there is no 2700k option.


----------



## alancsalt

Wouldn't that be "Other", the last choice?


----------



## mrbob1000

Yep, that's what I did.


----------



## asuperpower

ALIVE!!!


----------



## Hamy144

OMG i love SB


----------



## need4sp33d

Sign me up too!


----------



## Calexan

filled up the form


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I would post info, but just look at my sig for my HAFBeast. I basically started with a solid platform with my HAF 912 (not the plus version), 2500k, and a GTX 570. Bought a side door with a window, 2 sickleflow 120 mm blue LED fans for the side and back, and 2 200 mm Megaflow blue LED fans for the front and top.


----------



## need4sp33d

I thought i was the only one who called his PC a beast LOL!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *need4sp33d*
> 
> I thought i was the only one who called his PC a beast LOL!!


Very common I think.

Each of mine have "the name of a beast" - Cthulhu, Marduk, Loki, Zagam, although I slipped up with Yggdrasil, (literally 'The Terrible One's Horse'), the giant ash tree that links and shelters all the worlds.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Mine is special. It is the HAFBeast.

Obvious naming scheme, right? (please, tell me you get it?) HAF (name of case, the HAF 912 by Cooler Master) plus Beast, for the shear size of it.


----------



## raptorxrx

Well I posted, so I'm not lying anymore about posting! (to join the club)


----------



## tr4zz0id

Sup Guys!

i5-2400 and loving it!


----------



## Prpntblr95

i7-2700k
AsRock E3G3

Signed up


----------



## barkinos98

should i get a 3770k with a ud5h or a 3820 with p9x79 pro?


----------



## DevilsDesperado

I've had an i7 2600k on a Asus Maximus IV Extreme for almost a year and still kicking ass with it!


----------



## phre0n

well, here i am.. i have posted









Glad to be a part of this.


----------



## aplayerg

I'm posting since my replacement 2500k is kicking butt for me


----------



## vinumsv

i7 3770K (on Asus P8 Z77-V Pro) reporting for Duty









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2547547


----------



## raptorxrx

No i3 for me anymore









This bada$$ one instead!


----------



## xnuw

Been a member long time never posted here







better late than never


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> should i get a 3770k with a ud5h or a 3820 with p9x79 pro?


Depends what you want to do.

If you want to run more than two graphics cards and are a HWbot benchmark fiend, if you want to do batch image processing, if ypou want to do video editing, Cad-Cam, virtualisation - stuff like that, then you might want to go X79.

If you just want to play games with two GPU or less Z77 is plenty.


----------



## JKuhn

The signature code for 1155 is broken. The first "center" (with the square brackets, I removed them because of formatting errors) must be at the start of the code.


----------



## reflex99

yep, huddler broke all of my fun signatures.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> yep, huddler broke all of my fun signatures.


If Huddler decides a sig is "rich text" it is changed totally. After that BBcode won't work in that sig. It's OK if the sig stays "Plain Text"

5GHz Club Example: BBcode "Plain Text"

Code:



Code:


[center]:clock:[URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/678487/"][b]_.=5 GHz Overclock Club=._[/b][/URL]:clock:[/center]

"Rich Text"

Code:



Code:


[IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=678487][B] 5 GHz Overclock Club [/B][/URL][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=851067][B][IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG][/B][/URL]


----------



## Gman200108

Just submitted my form =D


----------



## jrizzo187

Hey just bought my i5 2550k sandy bridge and have it running at 4.7ghz







form submitted


----------



## AlPh4Kil1

Never realised this existed! haha
Now I gotta find a club for all my parts


----------



## mcclutchbeast

i3 2120
p8z77-m


----------



## Art Vanelay

Just got my 2600k a couple of weeks ago. It's shocking how cheap you can get a used one, these days.


----------



## Magnum26

I've joined the club!


----------



## trapjaw72

the best cpu maid for gaming i5-2500k-cpu in my book--:I've joined the club:







=====im sorry i maid a 2 post to the club i did not mean too agin im sorry--









*LGA 1155 Owners Club*


----------



## becomingmass

I7 2700K overclocked to 4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861254


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Friend of mine asked me to overclock his CPU a few weeks ago. He has a 2700k on a Asus P8z77 V board, 8gb vengeance 1600, M4 ssd, 660ti and a 700w CM psu.

I managed 5.0ghz at 1.43v ran stable with Aida64, games ran fine but he's been experiencing some weird problems.

Some of the problems only occur when the CPU is overclocked.

Symptoms: PC won't shut off. Stays at log off screen for hours.

Programs won't install correctly.

I re installed the OS, and while the symptoms went away for a while. They have reappeared.

I'm thinking a better motherboard will do the trick. There's a Maximus 5 extreme for 199. At micro center.

Has anyone with this CPU and mobo combo experienced anything similar?

Was gonna start a new thread, but figured I ask here first.

Thanks!


----------



## Vanquished

Little late to the club but better than never right







My 2500k is still kickin. I'm thinking about getting a better motherboard this year and see how well this will overclock.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, i've been running SB chips for the past 2 years and I must've had about 10 of them now

From the horrible 2600K I have now to a golden 2500K that did 5.3Ghz 24/7 and had a max multi of 56 to a even better one that had a 58/59 max multi on subzero.

I went through 3 2600K's the past month trying to find a good chip that'll do at least 5Ghz 24/7 but I haven't found one yet










Just bought my 4th chip secondhand, it's a chip from 2011 that has never been overclocked before so I hope this ones it!

The one I got now maxes out at the speed the screenshot under here shows











For the people who don't wanna click it







:
4.9Ghz @ 1.504v, no it seriously won't go lower in terms of volts, at 73c max load with LinX AVX under water. Cooled with a Swiftech H320 (AIO cooler with MCR320 rad with 3000RPM pump/block combo) push pull with Noiseblocker BSF XL-P PWM fans.
Max game load in BF4 for example is about 50-55c.

I sure hope the chip i'm getting now will do 5Ghz at <1.5v cause i'm sure it won't live really long in terms of degradation at this voltage even though temps are way low









I do love this board though. ASUS P8Z77-V Pro. Amazing board for it's price. I would've rather have a MSI MPower but this board as a open box at just €100 was a much better deal


----------



## battleaxe

Maybe someone here can help. I've been running a stable 4.7 OC on 1.32v for over a year. This PC doesn't get used very often. Weekend use at best for gaming and some occasional 3d rendering for my work.

A week ago I had a blue screen crash which has never happened before. This computer has been great. So I did some testing and ran Prime95 a few times. Got BSOD's right away. Upped the voltage to 1.35 and now its holding again just fine. I'm running offset at +.130 now, where I used to only need +.100 offset. PLL is set at 1.5

The strange thing is that I cannot seem to get it to OC above 4.7.
If I set the multiplier to 48, 49, or 50, it just ignores it and runs 4.7...?

What gives? Does someone know why this is happening? It does not crash, but continues to plug along running prime95 at same voltage and CPU-Z shows 1.35v just like it does when the multiplier is set to 4.7. When I go back into BIOS it shows that my settings are at 49 or whatever I had set it to.

Help!


----------



## ironsurvivor

Joined. Love this CPU


----------



## battleaxe

Here's my stats: Lemme in! I also filled out the form complete with link to CPU-Z


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Little late to the club but better than never right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2500k is still kickin. I'm thinking about getting a better motherboard this year and see how well this will overclock.


I have this board sitting here if you are interested. Mint like new condition. It was a great board and a great overclocker.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3762#ov

BTW a 2600K user here. Still kicking strong daily at 4.5Ghz. Will do 5+ stable but that really requires a big jump in voltage.


----------



## whitex990

My sandy 2500k still in the box after RMA it. Using 3570k for now.


----------



## mac4685

Loving the i5 2500k after 2 years of use! Overclocked to 4.5Ghz and just got a Corsair H110 to keep it nice and cool. Will probably keep this cpu for another couple of years, no need to upgrade yet!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mac4685*
> 
> Loving the i5 2500k after 2 years of use! Overclocked to 4.5Ghz and just got a Corsair H110 to keep it nice and cool. Will probably keep this cpu for another couple of years, no need to upgrade yet!


Yup, I still have mine. Still works great too. Great chips they are. (says yoda)


----------



## mohit9206

ADD ME !!


----------



## Tillmander

Just bought a 2600k and maximus extreme-z for $300 yesterday after selling my 8150, m5a97, H70, thermaltake tr-2rx 750w and 8gb of 1600mhz ram for $475. Now I have 8gb less ram but a seasonic g-550w psu and $50 left in my pocket. Do you guys think that was a good deal?


----------



## Haunebu

Is this club dead?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haunebu*
> 
> Is this club dead?


I'm still running two Sandys


----------



## nvidiaftw12

battleaxe said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I'm still running two Sandys


Still rocking my 2500k, 4.5ghz, 10 years straight and counting. Anyone else here? Haha.


----------



## stahlhart

Still running a 2700K build here (7/XP dual boot), 4.5GHz on an Asus Z68 board. Also have a 2500K in storage.


----------



## mike7877

2500K back into service this year @4.9GHz
16GB DDR3 2133
GT1030


----------



## Nono31

nvidiaftw12 said:


> Still rocking my 2500k, 4.5ghz, 10 years straight and counting. Anyone else here? Haha.


Hey,
I had a 2600k oc 4.6ghz with a Noctua cooler.
I keep it 10 years, one of the best generation cpu


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nono31 said:


> Hey,
> I had a 2600k oc 4.6ghz with a Noctua cooler.
> I keep it 10 years, one of the best generation cpu


Incredible longevity. Maybe NASA will be about ready to pick them up haha.


----------



## mike7877

I just put into service for the parents (starting Sept 2022 for the next 5-7 years) a 2500K clocked to 4800MHz with 16GB dual channel (single rank) DDR 3 2133, 10-12-11 with completely optimized secondarise.

It benches like an i3 9100, almost exactly.

120GB OCZ Vertex 3 MaxIOPS edition with 5TB written for OS/Progs and a 2TB WD Red platter for storage. Just no NVMe or PCIe 3.0 (just 2.0, but I noticed that even playing games with the 1030 (which is x4) it rarely hits even 60% of "Bus" bandwidth as measured in GPUz

edit: lol I forgot I posted here. I had the chip at 4900MHz before, but I don't think the 1.44V it requires for absolute stability is the best for long term long hour operation


----------



## mike7877

Nono31 said:


> Hey,
> I had a 2600k oc 4.6ghz with a Noctua cooler.
> I keep it 10 years, one of the best generation cpu


What voltage? I want to make sure I'm not overdoing it lol.
And for the average over the entire 10 years, about how many hours per day was the PC on?
And of those hours, what % were high CPU utilization?
And did you run static clock or dynamic (static = stayed at 4.6GHz/dynamic ramped up when there was load)
If static, did you disable all the sleep states? C1, C6 etc? (that's the only way it was really static, but if you didn't you could still see 4.6GHz in task manager - maybe bouncing between 4.3 and 4.6GHz until there was load then it'd show 4.6GHz solid)


----------



## Nono31

mike7877 said:


> What voltage? I want to make sure I'm not overdoing it lol.
> And for the average over the entire 10 years, about how many hours per day was the PC on?
> And of those hours, what % were high CPU utilization?
> And did you run static clock or dynamic (static = stayed at 4.6GHz/dynamic ramped up when there was load)
> If static, did you disable all the sleep states? C1, C6 etc? (that's the only way it was really static, but if you didn't you could still see 4.6GHz in task manager - maybe bouncing between 4.3 and 4.6GHz until there was load then it'd show 4.6GHz solid)


Man i only overclock during the 2 last year. I spend maybe 2-4hours on hard days but i didnt use it every days. I don't remember all about the stuf i did on overclock.


----------



## mike7877

Nono31 said:


> Man i only overclock during the 2 last year. I spend maybe 2-4hours on hard days but i didnt use it every days. I don't remember all about the stuf i did on overclock.


Thanks for trying to remember. What voltage are you using now?


----------



## Nono31

Both on 12700k and 10900k i can push 1.4v core. Temperature under 75.


----------



## Nono31

For me i will not try to push more 1.45, 1.46v. 
If my memory good, intel max is 1.5v on their website.


----------



## orlywutlol

3770k @ 4.4ghz 
EVGA 1660 6gb super 
16gb 2133 DDR3 Ram
P8P67 Pro

I'm still on my sig rig. Been fighting the urge to upgrade for years. I don't game as much as I used to so currently what I have is good enough for what gaming I do. At this rate I figured I'll keep this system till it blows up or I literally struggle to play games. I have been wondering if I should pull the trigger on a 1440p monitor but I have a feeling I'll regret that decision. Currently im at 1080p.


----------



## Prpntblr95

stahlhart said:


> Still running a 2700K build here (7/XP dual boot), 4.5GHz on an Asus Z68 board. Also have a 2500K in storage.


My 2700k is still going strong as well. 4.8ghz @ 1.4v and 5ghz @ 1.432v.


----------



## mike7877

Prpntblr95 said:


> My 2700k is still going strong as well. 4.8ghz @ 1.4v and 5ghz @ 1.432v.


Sandy Bridge! My favourite and clearly the most awesome Intel release in their entire history.

Glad to see your chip's still going strong!
I have a couple questions for you:

How long have you used your glorious 2700K as your main desktop CPU?
What clockspeed and voltage have you run it at for most of its life?
On average, how many hours per day is your system on?
and
Of those hours, how many of them would you consider the CPU works hard for (games, rendering of any kind)

I need to bring up
4.8GHz at 1.4 Volts and 5.0GHz / 1.432V?

That is strange. Very strange. Like too much voltage for 4.8, or too little for 5.0.

For example, my 2500K (which is like most Sandy Bridge chips - not in its frequency range, but the voltage for frequency steps):

5.0GHz / 1.48
4.9GHz / 1.44
4.8GHz / 1.40
4.7GHz / 1.37
4.6GHz / 1.33
4.5GHz / 1.30
4.4GHz / 1.28

Those are my running voltages which are ~ 0.01-0.02V higher than what's needed [for 30 hours of P95 small FFT stability]. 
Frequencies up to 4.8GHz: tested on all cores. 
4.9GHz and 5.0GHz: just the two weakest cores tested with P95. During this, the two other cores are used (by loading) to increase the temperature of the two weakest cores being P95 tested. They are made to operate at a few degrees warmer than the maximum temperature reached during real world work/loads.

It's very weird that my chip takes 0.02V less than yours for 4.8GHz, while taking 0.05V more for 5.0GHz.
4.8GHz (1.40V - 0.02V = 1.38V) 
5.0GHZ (1.48V - 1.43V = 0.05V)

A 0.03V increase, for a 200MHz boost at the top of a chip's range, is considered impossible. 

Question: How do you verify stability?

Random thing about my Sandy Bridge system: If I set BCLK to 102.1 (so that 46x makes ~4.7GHz and 47x makes ~4.8GHz and so on), then less voltage is required, usually 0.015 to 0.02 less per 100MHz (always 0.02 at higher frequencies for some reason..).


----------

